# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Μιλένα [Milena - Ferry Gold]

## andreas

Πουλήθηκαν για πλωτά ξενοδοχεία στο Ντουμπάι τα πρώτα επιβατηγά πλοία του Γεράσιμου Αγόύδημου. 

Καλή τύχη να έχουν!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πουλήθηκαν για πλωτά ξενοδοχεία στο Ντουμπάι τα πρώτα επιβατηγά πλοία του Γεράσιμου Αγόύδημου. 
> 
> Καλή τύχη να έχουν!


Καλή τύχη να έχουν  :wink:

----------


## George

Η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ είναι και πάλι πίσω. Κατά τις 14:00 πλησίαζε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού.

----------


## shipfan

Καλώς σας βρήκα και 'γω, πρώτο post μου!
Η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ λοιπόν δεμένη στο dock3!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλώς σας βρήκα και 'γω, πρώτο post μου!
> Η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ λοιπόν δεμένη στο dock3!


 
καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Ακόμα εχει δρομολογηθεί και το Μιλένα στη γραμμή
Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-Ιο-Νάξο-Πάρο-Πειραιά!!!

----------


## zourvas

έχουμε να ρίξουμε πολύ γέλιο-κλάμα το καλοκαιράκι... :Razz:  :Sad:

----------


## giannisk88

> έχουμε να ρίξουμε πολύ γέλιο-κλάμα το καλοκαιράκι...


???????????

----------


## George

Γιατί ρε παιδιά θα γελάτε και θα κλαίτε; Για όλους τους παραπάνω προορισμούς από Ηράκλειο υπάρχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις για όποιον δεν θέλει τη ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. FLYINGCAT για Κυκλάδες και Παλάτια/ΚΡΗΤΗ για τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όταν αρκεί ένα πλοίο για να ομορφήνει το τοπίο !!! 

Η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ στον Πειραιά, Ιούλιος του 2007.  :Smile: 

MILENA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Τόπος της φώτο???????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εννοείς από που τραβήχτηκε ??? 

Από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας της ...μανούλας μου  :Smile: , στην Αγία Σοφία, Λόφος Βώκου.

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή όταν έχει θάλασσα πόσο θα πηγαίνει στο Ικάριο???milena.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έλα βρε Απόστολε τώρα, μην γίνεσαι κακός !!!

Χειμώνας είναι, δεν μας βιάζει κανείς, λίγοι και οι επιβάτες, ακρίβυναν και τα πετρέλαια.............

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά τότε να θυμιθώ την άλλη φορά να πάρω και ξυραφάκια μαζί μου!

----------


## jumpman

apo poio site vrhkes auta ta stoixeia?giati to aisgreece den deixnei akrivws etsi ta stoixeia tou ploiou.

----------


## Apostolos

> apo poio site vrhkes auta ta stoixeia?giati to aisgreece den deixnei akrivws etsi ta stoixeia tou ploiou.


Απο εδω!!!

----------


## jumpman

euxaristw polu

----------


## Νaval22

Εσείς λέτε για το Μιλένα με τα 13 μίλάκια που χειμώνα καλοκαίρι τόσο πάει.Τι να πώ και εγώ που είδα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ να πηγαίνει με 9,8 μίλια ανοιχτά της Κέας

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτά τα GA είναι αργά τι να κάνουμε.?(ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝ,ΑΑΝΘΗ,ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑκλπ)

----------


## Enalia

Είναι αργά αλλά σταθερά! 
Το "ΑΝΘΗ" που γράφεις πάντως (ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ) δεν είναι τόσο αργό, άσχετα αν κόβει πότε πότε (χεχεχε)
Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ από την πολυκατοικία της ...μανούλας σου, Εs Venezia! Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## scoufgian

ειναι τρελοι?βγαλανε το μιλενα για δρομολογιο με 7-8 μποφορ?

----------


## giannisk88

> ειναι τρελοι?βγαλανε το μιλενα για δρομολογιο με 7-8 μποφορ?


Μάλλον θα έχουν βάλει έξτρα σακουλάκια(....) για τους επιβάτες!!Τι να πώ!!:lol:

----------


## iletal1

"ΜΙΛΕΝΑ" ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2007

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ειναι τρελοι?βγαλανε το μιλενα για δρομολογιο με 7-8 μποφορ?


Ρε παιδια ας μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι.Σιγουρα το βαπορι οδευει στα 38 του χρονια και μπορει να σερνεται σε ταχυτητα,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει τοι δεν ειναι καλοταξιδο.Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω εμπειρια  απο ταξιδι μαζι του αλλα απο την ηλικια και μονο δεν μπορουμε να βγαζουμε τετοια συμπερασματα.

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ.........

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε νιονιο με τετοια κακοκαιρια δεν βγαινεις εξω απ το λιμανι οτι ηλικια και να εχει το πλοιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> φιλε νιονιο με τετοια κακαοκαιρια δεν βγαινεις εξω απ το λιμανι οτι ηλικια και να εχει το πλοιο


 
Ναι ετσι πως το θετεις εχεις δικιο.Απλα νομιζα πως εστιαζεις στο Μιλενα ειδικα.Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο ασχημο βαπορι στον καιρο.

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω νιονιο μαζι σου για το πλοιο .απο τα καλυτερα του αγουδημου.απλως μην το χασουμε μες τα κυματα.......

----------


## Leo

Μιλούσα με Τήνο το πρωί στις 10.00 περίπου όταν το Μιλένα βογάριζε απο Νάξο για Ικαροσαμία... αλλά και το ΒΣ Πάρος απο την Πάρο για πειραιά.. Ο καιρός μου είπαν ήταν κάλός, με βροχή και δεν είχε πολύ αέρα στην περιοχή, το διαπίστωσα και απο την κάμερα της Νάξου... ¶ρα λοιπόν peace.. Όλα Καλά  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Παιδιά προτείνω λίγη ψυχραιμία,ένα καράβι που έχει πάρει όλα τα πιστοποιητικά ναυσιπλοίας και η μελέτη ευστάθειας και διαγωγής του έχει εγκριθεί απο την επιθεώρηση έχει δυνατότητα να αντιμέτωπισει και χειρότερες καιρικές καταστάσεις απο τις συνήθεις συνθήκες απαγορευτικού

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και η Μιλενα μας χθες στις 15/2/2008 στον Πειραια...Οπως και ολα τα βαπορια του καπτα Μακη που εχω δει τελευταια,πλην του Μαρινα... Θελουν αρκετο φρεσκαρισμα εξωτερικα...

Milena_15_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Και εσωτερικα Καπταιν μου!!!!!!!!!!!!
φωτογραφια μου στις 2/2/2008


milena.jpg

----------


## Asterias

Στην είσοδο της στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Δε ξέρω τι λέτε πάντως αν δεν υπήρχε το βαπόρι για το νησι....

n708063119_305445_1733.jpg

----------


## Asterias

Στη μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης καλοκαίρι 2007.

n708063119_305455_5225.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

η μιλενα μας,βγαινοντας σημερα ,απο το λιμανι του πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3232

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι έγινε παιδιά, *όλοι* βολτίτσα στη Σαλαμίνα πήγατε σήμερα ???

Φίλε Γιάννη μήπως πρόσεξες ποιό είναι το πλοίο μπροστά από την Μιλένα ?
Από την φώτο φαίνεται σαν να είναι δεμένο έξω από το λιμάνι.  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι έγινε παιδιά, *όλοι* βολτίτσα στη Σαλαμίνα πήγατε σήμερα ???
> 
> Φίλε Γιάννη μήπως πρόσεξες ποιό είναι το πλοίο μπροστά από την Μιλένα ?
> Από την φώτο φαίνεται σαν να είναι δεμένο έξω από το λιμάνι.


τελικα εκανε δουλεια ο γερανος,που ενοικιασα σημερα,για να τραβηξω φωτογραφιες,πανω απο τη ραδα του νεου μωλου της δραπετσωνας!!!φθηνοτερα μου ρθε απο τη βολτα με το μπρουφα!!!!δυστυχως φιλε espresso,ο φακος δεν μας βοηθησε να δουμε το ονομα το πλοιου που αναζητεις......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε Γιάννη μήπως πρόσεξες ποιό είναι το πλοίο μπροστά από την Μιλένα ?


Μα αυτο προκειται για το γνωστο μας *The Emerald*  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ναυτικέ ευχαριστούμε.

Δεν σου φαίνεται και σένα περίεργη η θέση του ?

Είναι σαν να έχει δέσει έξω από το λιμάνι, στον λιμενοβραχίονα του Κανέλλου.  :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η πρωτη ματια προκαλει την εντυπωση οτι το πλοιο ειναι εξω απο το λιμανι. Υπαρχει μια διαφορα στους λιμενοβραχιονες του πρασινου και του κοκκινου που δημιουργουν αυτη τη συγχυση.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι το πλοίο έδεσε για την ετήσια επισκευή του προχ8ές

----------


## captain 83

Δοκιμαστικό σήμερα για την Μιλένα, πριν από λίγο γύρισε και έπιασε μέχρι και 11 κόμβους.

----------


## captain 83

Να προσθέσω ότι  ξεκινάει δρομολόγια την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή από Θεσσαλονίκη στις 19:00 για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο. Θα κάνει και ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα Θεσσαλονίκη-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο. Κάθε Παρασκευή θα αναχωρεί στις 20:00 και κάθε Κυριακή στις 18:00 για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο.

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη εξοδος του Μilena,

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα το μεσημερακι κατα την μανουβρα του *Μιλενα*, η _ΑΡ_ του αγκυρα εβγαλε λαβρακι και συγκεκριμενα την καδενα της αγκυρας του *Νησος Μυκονος*. Μετα απο κανενα μεσαωρο σχεδον εστρωσε η κατασταση... 

Για μερικους (μπιιιιπ) που πιθανο βιαστουν να πουνε οτι αντιγραφονται, δωρο η παρακατω φωτο:lol::lol:

mil.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πές τα μεγάλεεεε

----------


## jumpman

Πως την ξεμπέρδεψαν;Έκοψαν την αλυσίδα να υποθέσω;

----------


## Leo

> Πως την ξεμπέρδεψαν;Έκοψαν την αλυσίδα να υποθέσω;


Αυτό με τίποτα... έχει μια διαδικασία που γίνεται το ξεμπέρδεμα, λές ο φίλος ναυτικός να το έχει αποθανατήσει όλο το σκηνικό?

----------


## nautikos

Δυστυχως δεν ειχα την πολυτελεια του χρονου να το παρακολουθησω καρε καρε, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να πιασανε τελικα την αλλη καδενα ωστε να μην πεσει, φουνταρανε την δικη τους και μαλλον την βιραρανε παλι για να βεβαιωθουν οτι δεν ειναι μπλεγμενη, ενω αμολησανε την καδενα του αλλου πλοιου.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε και για αυτήν και μόνο φίλε ναυτικέ. Ναι αυτή είναι η διαδικασία, όπως ακριβώς την περιγράφεις. Πάντως τέλειο μπλέξιμο και στα δυό νύχια... πιο δύσκολο δεν γίνεται  :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

το Μιλένα έξω από το Μανταμάδο, ερχόμενο από Καβάλα προς Μυτιλήνη.  3 Μαρτίου 2004.  Τραβηγμένο από τη γέφυρα του Ταξιάρχη.  
Σε λίγη ώρα το προσπεράσαμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερή φώτο!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ήταν τότε που στη ΝΕΛ είχαν ακόμα λίγο μυαλό και βάζανε 12 μήνες το χρόνο καράβι για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη.Ωραίες φώτο φίλε,μπράβο

----------


## gasim

Το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο ήταν 'έκτακτο' λόγω των βουλευτικών εκλογών του 2004, αν και το Σαββατιάτικο ήταν σταθερό, ακόμα και το χειμώνα.

----------


## scoufgian

η φιλη μας ,η Μιλενα ,στη πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7194

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα φορτωνε εκτακτως για Κυθνο και αυριο για Χιο πριν αναλαβει τα κανονικα του δρομολογια.

----------


## Speedkiller

To Μιλένα έχει προπέλλες μεταβλητού βήματος ή οχι???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eμ... Εσεις τι λετε κ. Speedkiller??

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε γνωρίζω δεν απάντω!Απλά φαντάζομαι πως ναι... :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Xαιρομαι που το βρηκατε μονος σας! Προς τι το ερωτημα ομως? Που σκαλωσες?

----------


## Speedkiller

Απλά στη δεξαμενή που ήταν μου φάνηκαν με πολύ μικρό βήμα και έλεγα μήπως και αυτό φταίει που σέρνεται γενικώς... ;-P

----------


## Speedkiller

Βέβαια με μια καλύτερη εκ των υστέρων σκέψη και παρατηρητικότητα αποφάσισα πως έχει...

----------


## MYTILENE

Έσκασε μύτη κατα τις 14:00 στη Μυτιλήνη μας η καραβάρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ΧΑΛΑΡΑ!!!!Και κατα τις 19:00 ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη.Όποιος δε βιάζεται παιδιά να προγραμματίσει ταξίδι με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

μια περιεργη ροτα,τραβανε απο το σαββατο ,τα πλοια ,που πανε και ερχονται ,απο τη Μυτιληνη.Με το που βγαινουν απο το λιμανι ,τραβανε κατευθειαν προς τα διεθνη υδατα.......Εδω βλεπουμε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ να ερχονται απο τα βαθη της Τουρκιας...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7802

----------


## Νaval22

Το κάνουν πλέον όλα τα πλοία και της ΝΕΛ και το Νήσος χίος όταν φεύγουν για πειραιά μόλις βγούν απο το λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης πάνε καρφί για τουρκία και πλησιάζουν πάλι την ακτή κοντά στις ανεμμογεννήτριες στην αγριλιά,τώρα στη συγκεκριμένη φώτο το μιλένα πρέπει να έρχεται απο θεσσαλονίκη βέβαια

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά γιατι τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός γεμίζουν την ακτή και σε απόσταση κάτω απο το 1,5 ν.μ. καλαδούρια και δίχτια. Αν κάνεις το λάθος (που λέει ο λόγος) και πάς κάτω απο το μίλι ξεσκίζεσε στις σβούρες. Προσωπικά το έχω διασκεδάσει πολλές φορές αρκει να γυρίζει το βαποράκι....

----------


## scoufgian

> Το κάνουν πλέον όλα τα πλοία και της ΝΕΛ και το Νήσος χίος όταν φεύγουν για πειραιά μόλις βγούν απο το λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης πάνε καρφί για τουρκία και πλησιάζουν πάλι την ακτή κοντά στις ανεμμογεννήτριες στην αγριλιά,τώρα στη συγκεκριμένη φώτο το μιλένα πρέπει να έρχεται απο θεσσαλονίκη βέβαια


σωστος ο στεφανος!το μιλενα ερχοταν απο λημνο αλλα και αυτο κατεπλεε απο τα βαθια........

----------


## MYTILENE

Φρέσκο πράμα από το scoufgian!!!Σου λέει αφού δε βγάζει ο Μυτιληνίος φώτο θα τις  βγάλω όλες σε 2 μέρες να τελειώνουμε. :Razz:  :Razz: !!Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑΚΙ από Λήμνο έρχεται και το ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ από Πειραιά-Χίο,το αξιοσημείωτο είναι οτι η ώρα άφιξης και των 2 αυτή τη μέρα ήταν αρκέτα μετά τη προβλεπόμενη.Κλασικά ΑΓΟΥΔΙΜΟ-ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

Μόλις μου ήρθε μια πληροφορία ότι έχει κατατεθεί πρόταση από την GA για αντικατάσταση όλων των δρομολογίων του Ρομίλντα από το Μιλένα.:-|:-|:-|
  Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι γι αυτό;

----------


## MYTILENE

Το μόνο που ξέρω αν σε βοηθάει, είναι οτι εκεί που ήταν δηλωμένο για Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου,το βλέπω κομμένο και τελευταίο ταξίδι τέλος Ιούνη(α ρε αθάνατε Αγούδημε) :Razz:

----------


## polykas

Μιλένα.Έξοδος από το Μεγάλο Λιμάνι.... :Wink: 



DSC_0142.JPG

----------


## parianos

Μπροστα στην πλωρη κατω ειναι σκουριασμενο, αχ βρε Αγουδημε ποσο τσιγκουνης εισαι.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Μήπως ο Αγούδημος άρχισε να κάνει τσιγγουνιές και στις άγκυρες???Γιατι μου φαίνεται πως λείπει και η δεξιά άγκυρα???Όσο για τη σκουριά η κακομοίρα η Ροδάνθη τι να πει???

----------


## marsant

Κοβει απο παντου ο Μακης,παντως τo ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το βαψανε.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ναι,εννοούσα πριν το βάψει...

----------


## mike_rodos

Ρε παίδες σαν άσχετος επί του θέματος επιτρέπεται να ταξιδεύει χωρίς την μία άγκυρα???

----------


## MYTILENE

Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το Σάββατο το πρωί πάντως δεν είχε και λόγω θέσης. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Ρε παίδες σαν άσχετος επί του θέματος επιτρέπεται να ταξιδεύει χωρίς την μία άγκυρα???


Nαι φίλε mike_rodos γαι ένα διάστημα μέχρι να βρεθεί κατάλληλη άλλη  μπορεί να ταξιδεύει και με τις ευλογίες της κλάσης/σημαίας και δεν λέω ποιου άλλου  :Razz: .

----------


## stanley

Εγώ γιατί στην επίμαχη φωτό βλέπω την άγκυρα;

----------


## Νικόλας

που τιν βλέπει για πες μου εγώ βρε παιδιά δεν τιν βλέπω και κοιτώ και ξανα κοιτώ αλλά άφαντη που είναι η άγκυρα κύριε αγούδημε οεοε μήπως την πήγες στο spirit γιατί του έλειπε???? :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Εγώ γιατί στην επίμαχη φωτό βλέπω την άγκυρα;


Μια χαρα ειναι η ΔΕ αγκυρα, απλα καποιοι φαντασιωνονται μερικα πραγματα, κουβεντα να γινεται :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ παιδιά πάλι δεν τιν βλέπω τι να πω αφού τιν βλέπετε εσείς πάω πάσσο

----------


## dimitris

> που τιν βλέπει για πες μου εγώ βρε παιδιά δεν τιν βλέπω και κοιτώ και ξανα κοιτώ αλλά άφαντη που είναι η άγκυρα κύριε αγούδημε οεοε μήπως την πήγες στο spirit γιατί του έλειπε????


 Και τι δουλεια εχει ο Μακης με το Σπιριτ???

----------


## Νικόλας

αδέρφια δεν είναι??? ε του ζήτησε την άγκυρα και προσφέρθηκε ο αδερφός του αδελφική αλλυλεγγύη :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Το Σπιριτ με το Μιλενα δεν ειναι αδερφα  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε φίλε δεν λέω για τα καράβια εσύ τι λες να τα πέρασα για αδερφά??
εγώ λέω για τον αγούδημο αδέρφια δεν είναι αυτός π έχει το μιλένα και ο άλλος που έχει to spirit???η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Speedkiller

Επειδή είμαι ακόμα νέος και βλέπω καλά κ δεν φανταζομαι πράγματα (χωρίς παρεξήγηση) δείτε αυτήν και πείτε μου αν η προηγούμενη έχει άγκυρα ή όχι...Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τωρα πιο κοντινη γιατι χάλασε το PC μου...Αλλά και αυτή νομίζω πως κάνει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8208

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς εγώ πάντος την βλέπω την άγκυρα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φιλε Speedrunner σε αυτή που ανέβασα προφανώς υπάρχει...Σε προηγούμενη φώτο αναφέρομαι!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Μα και σε αυτή υπάρχει

----------


## Speedkiller

Παρατήρησε ότι στην πρώτη φωτογραφία η τρύπα που θηλυκώνει η άγκυρα είναι ορθανοιχτη...Και δεν υπάρχει ίχνος αλυσίδας θεωρώντας πως δεν έχει ανέβει πλήρως ακόμα!Επίσης κάνε σύγκριση σε αυτό που αναφέρεσαι ως άγκυρα (αυτή την αιχμηρή εξοχή κάτω από την τρύπα που όντως θυμίζει άγκυρα) με την άγκυρα στην δεύτερη ως προς το μέγεθος...Αποκλείεται να είναι άγκυρα αυτό...Παραείναι μικρό!!!Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την επιμονή μου...

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο speedkiller και η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι η άγκυρα λείπει.

----------


## giannisk88

Η άγκυρα ρε παιδιά λείπει!!!Η τρύπα μόνο έχει μείνει!!!

----------


## stanley

Δείτε το όκι πόσο μικρό (και πόσο χαμηλά) είναι στην αριστερή φωτό και συγκρίνετε με την επίμαχη δεξιά. Αν είχε όκι τόσο ψηλά πού θα πήγαιναν τα νύχια της άγκυρας όταν ήταν μαζεμένη; Θα προεξείχαν;

----------


## nautikos

Καλα ρε παιδια ακομα απορειται για το *αυτονοητο*... :Confused:  Θα δανειστω τη φωτο του _stanley_ και θα την εμπλουτισω με ακομα μια φωτο στην οποια το οκι φαινεται πεντακαθαρα. Ετσι λοιπον θα καταλαβετε οτι το οκι ειναι σχετικα μικρο και αυτο το ''φουσκωμα'' που βλεπετε στην αμφισβητουμενη φωτο ειναι τα νυχια της αγκυρας και οχι βεβαια το οκι... Ποιο ''νιανια'' δεν γινεται...

mil.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Που απλά απο την σκουριά όκι και άγκυρα έχουν γίνει ένα...

----------


## gasim

Τα 2/3 από το ...στόλο του καπταν-Μάκη με τη Μιλένα πρώτη να ...διεμβολίζεται από τον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι.

----------


## Markos

*Βλάβη σε μία μηχανή του <ΜΙΛΕΝΑ>*
1/9/2008  
Φωτό Αρχείου Marinews.

Ταλαιπωρία και υποχρεωτική παράταση διακοπών για δεκάδες επιβάτες του πλοίου ΜΙΛΕΝΑ , το οποίο παρουσίασε βλάβη σε μία από τις 4 κύριες μηχανές του την ώρα που κατέπλευσε στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο με 651 επιβάτες, το βράδυ της Κυριακής.

Ως εκ τούτου, το πλοίο δεν μπόρεσε να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο το πρωί της Δευτέρας για Σκιάθο – Σκόπελο και Θεσσαλονίκη.

Τριάντα από τους επιβάτες του πρωινού δρομολογίου αναχώρησαν με καθυστέρηση έξι ωρών για Σκιάθο και Σκόπελο με το πλοίο ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΥ 2 .

Ωστόσο, 80 επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Θεσσαλονίκη που περίμεναν το πλοίο στη Σκιάθο και στη Σκόπελο θα αναγκαστούν είτε να επιστρέψουν στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο για να προωθηθούν στη Θεσ/κη με δικά τους μέσα, ή να διανυχτερεύσουν στα νησιά περιμένοντας το πλοίο ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ να τους παραλάβει την Τρίτη προκειμένου να τους μεταφέρει στον προορισμό του.

----------


## vinman

Τότε που οι βλάβες ήταν άγνωστη λέξη για την Μιλένα...
Τότε που είχε φέρει την πολυτέλεια στις γραμμές που εξυπηρετούσε...
Τότε που το φυλλάδιο της GA FERRIES την παρουσίαζε με περηφάνεια...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14067

----------


## dimitris

Αυτο "ετυχε" να  χαλασει εγω ημουν εκει και το φωτογραφισα!
Στο λιμανι του Αγ. Κωνσταντινου φθιωτιδος 1/9/2008
milena in.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Milena 17/5/2008

MILENA [4].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Milena 17/5/2008
> 
> MILENA [4].JPG


Σακη δικαιωματικα στο κοκκινο ,πρεπει να βαλουμε μια πλακα με το ονομα σου.Εχες ταυτιστει με πανεμορφες φωτο απο το μερος αυτο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Προσφατα στον πειραια...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γεια σου ρε φιλε vortigen με τις ωραιες φωτο σου :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Μια "Μιλενα" στον Πειραια!!!
milena.jpg

----------


## sylver23

η μιλενα σημερα μπαινοντας στον πειραια.φωτο απο το λιονταρι.καθε φωτο που βγαζω απο εκει μου θυμιζει καρτποσταλ παλια.δεν ξερω γιατι.(βεβαια αμα το σκεφτειτε χωρις το κτιριο του ΥΕΝ)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και χωρις το Διαγορα Blue Star Ferries???

----------


## manolis m.

> Και χωρις το Διαγορα Blue Star Ferries???


Ti ennoeis ??

----------


## sylver23

επειδη λεω παλια καρτποσταλ .αρα ο διαγορας δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι blue star αλλα ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxarrsitw Sylver!! Poli swsti i topothetisi tou Finnpartner1666!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Να βάλω και εγώ την πρώτη μου φώτο στο site.
Η Μιλένα στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, το Πάσχα του 2004. :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste kai edw 3 fwto apo to parelthon tis....
image717.jpg
image817.jpg
image99.jpg

----------


## marsant

Nα επισημανω οτι το Μιλενα και το Νταλιανα οταν ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα αλλαξαν μηχανες.Απο 16 μιλια που ηταν η μεγιστη τους,με την αλλαγη (εβαλαν Pielstick) ανεβηκε στα 19 η μεγιστη τους.Βεβαια μετα το 1998 ειχαν μια σταδιακη πτωση...

----------


## manolis m.

Kai twra pane oso tha pigenan ypiresiaki me tis prwtes tous misanes..min sou pw kai ligotero!

----------


## esperos

> Nα επισημανω οτι το Μιλενα και το Νταλιανα οταν ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα αλλαξαν μηχανες.Απο 16 μιλια που ηταν η μεγιστη τους,με την αλλαγη (εβαλαν Pielstick) ανεβηκε στα 19 η μεγιστη τους.Βεβαια μετα το 1998 ειχαν μια σταδιακη πτωση...


Αγαπητέ  marsant,  οι  μηχανές  είναι  Wartsila  τύπου  6R32D

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το οτι πηγαινε πιο γρηγορα, ειναι γεγονος! Καποτε, εκανε νυχτερινες αναχωρησεις απο Πειραια. Δεν θυμαμαι χρονιά. Ειχαμε φυγει μεσανυχτα αντι 23.45, και φτασαμε Πατμο 9.15! Μια αλλη χρονια, φυγαμε μεσημερι απο Πειραια, και φτασαμε Πατμο μεσανυχτα, μεσω Παρου και Ναξου. Τωρα, στο openseas, δινει 11 1/2 ωρες κατευθειαν!!

----------


## manolis m.

Aaaaa...Milame gia arketa megali diafora..! Tis sintiroune katholou ithela na iksera...

----------


## Speedkiller

Αλλαγή λαδιών κάθε 5ετία και πολύ είναι... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> Αλλαγή λαδιών κάθε 5ετία και πολύ είναι...


Περνάει και ΚΤΕΟ?? :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

> Αλλαγή λαδιών κάθε 5ετία και πολύ είναι...


Wraios o Speed! Den pisteua kai kati kalitero!

----------


## marsant

> Αγαπητέ marsant, οι μηχανές είναι Wartsila τύπου 6R32D


Φιλε esperos εχεις απολυτο δικιο, οι μηχανες που εβαλαν οταν τις αλλαξαν  δεν ηταν Pielstick αλλα Wartsila.

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Trakman από εμένα και τον αδερφό μου... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19555

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είπαμε μέχρι της 22.30 τέτοιες φωτό. Πανέμορφη φωτό. Speedkiller :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Η φώτο σου φίλε το κάνει το βαποράκι να φαίνεται πολύ όμορφο και αυτό είναι που τι κάνει τέλεια!!!μπράβο

----------


## sylver23

*18.10.2008

πλωρα

PA181771.jpg

και πρυμα*

PA181767.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μηπως γερνει λιγο το πλοιο η εχουν κατι τα ματια μου ;

----------


## sylver23

η ερωτηση σου επρεπε να ειναι οτι ΚΑΙ  αυτο γερνει..συνηθισμενο φαινομενο πλεον

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μονο τα καινουργια πλοια δεν γερνουν.
Τα περισσοτερα παλια πλοια , δυστυχως , γερνουν.
Αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα , σωστα ;

----------


## yannisa340

Αλήθεια, γιατί γέρνει; Τα παλιά γιατί γέρνουν; Αθροιτικά έχουν; Οστεοπόρωση; Μήπως τρύπησαν και μπάζουν;  :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

οπως και να ειναι σημασια ειναι οτι ειν καραβια κ εξυπηρετουν κοσμο  :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑΚΙ ως Ferry Gold με τα πρώτα αλλόκοτα χρώματα της παραδοσιακής Diamond Ferry :Smile: 
9865.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

γνωρίζουμε ποια χρονιά είναι ?

----------


## samurai

Νίκο θα`σε γελάσω, αλλά πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα τέλη του 70, αρχές του 80 :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

> Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑΚΙ ως Ferry Gold με τα πρώτα αλλόκοτα χρώματα της παραδοσιακής Diamond Ferry
> 9865.jpg


Epitelous fwtografia tis Milenas se megaliteri analysi apo autes pou vriskoume sinithws!

----------


## Haddock

Ο *Anjin-san*  αναφέρει γύρω στα 1985 με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ο *Anjin-san*  αναφέρει γύρω στα 1985 με κάθε επιφύλαξη.


Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Χαλαρώστε με τις χρονολογίες και απολαύστε την Μιλένα στα Νότια της Σύρου (Μέγας Γυαλός) αγκομαχούσα στο ταξίδι της απο Δωδεκάνησα για Πειραιά. Νικόλα (paroskayak) δεν βοήθησε η ορατότητα αυτή τη φορά να δούμε λίγο την Πάρο... :Cool: 
milena_211008.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Χαλαρώστε με τις χρονολογίες και απολαύστε την Μιλένα στα Νότια της Σύρου (Μέγας Γυαλός) αγκομαχούσα στο ταξίδι της απο Δωδεκάνησα για Πειραιά. Νικόλα (paroskayak) δεν βοήθησε η ορατότητα αυτή τη φορά να δούμε λίγο την Πάρο...
> milena_211008.jpg


Αρχίζει να μεταφέρεται το περιεχόμενο της μηχανής σιγά-σιγά προς το nautilia...!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αρχίζει να μεταφέρεται το περιεχόμενο της μηχανής σιγά-σιγά προς το nautilia...!!


Χμμμμ... Για τον θορυβο λες? Μπρου-μπρου-μπρου-μπρου??? Μηπως μπορει ο Samurai να μας αναγνωρισει τα υπολοιπα στο site που εδειξε ο Paroskayak? Δεν ξερω αν τα βρω ολα, αλλα κατι μου θυμιζουν!

----------


## samurai

Φίλε Finnpartner με μια γρήγορη ματιά μπορώ να σου αναγνωρίσω μερικά τώρα. Τα υπόλοιπα το απογευματάκι γιατί είναι πιο σπάνια. 
Στη δεύτερη φώτο είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. ως Okudogo No 8 με τα σινιάλα της Kurushima Dock. 
Τρίτη φώτο το αδελφάκι του Golden Prince, το Kurushima 7 με τη φορεσιά της Kansai Kisen. Πίσω του διακρίνεται το θρυλικό White Sampo 2 της Ehime Hanshin Ferry.
Πέμπτη φώτο είναι ενα απο τα τρια αδελφά Ferry Akashi ή Ferry Seto ή Ferry Nagato της Hankyu Ferry. Δεν ξεχωρίζονται εύκολα γιατί είναι ολοιδια.
Έκτη φώτο είναι το Orion (αργότερα ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ) με τα σινιάλα της Meimon Taiyo Ferry (1985).
Έβδομη φώτο το θρυλικό Sunflower με τα σινιάλα της Kansai Kisen.
Δέκατη είναι το Ferry Nagato της Hankyu Ferry.
Φωτο 12 και 13 είναι το Ferry Hakozaki της Meimon Taiyo Ferry. Στη 12 φαίνεται επίσης και το New Miyako της Hankyu Ferry.
Φώτο 13 το New Miyako.
Φώτο 14 το Phenix της Nippon Car Ferry
Φώτο 15 είναι το Hankyu No 32 της Hankyu Ferry. 
Αυτά σε πρώτη φάση και έπεται συνέχεια :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Φίλε finnpartner η συνέχεια στο παζλ:
Φώτο 1 είναι το Rokko Maru (1969) της Kansai Kisen.
Φώτο 4 είναι το Niihama (1973) της Shikoku Chuo Ferry. Δηλαδή ο πρόγονος του δικού μας IONIAN STAR (1984).
Φωτο 8 είναι το Shinko Maru (1970) μετέπειτα Tacloban Princess της Sulpicio.
Η τελευταία φώτο είναι το Kohaku Maru της Kansai Kisen. Κονταδελφό των δικών μας Vergina Sky, Vergina City & Vergina Treasure.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα όσο γινόταν. :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αν και εχουμε βγει καρα-Off-Topic, 
κατι δεν μου εχεις πει σωστα Samurai! Tα γραφω με τη σειρα, & διορθωνεις!

1. Rokko Maru (1969)-Kansai Kisen.
2. Okudogo No 8-Kurushima Dock.
3. Kurushima 7-Kansai Kisen & White Sampo 2-Ehime Hanshin Ferry.
4. Niihama (1973)-Shikoku Chuo Ferry. 
5. Ferry Akashi/ Ferry Seto/ Ferry Nagato-Hankyu Ferry
6. Orion-Meimon Taiyo Ferry (1985).
7. Sunflower-Kansai Kisen.
8. Shinko Maru (1970).
9. Ferry Gold-Diamond Ferry (?)
10. Ferry Nagato-Hankyu Ferry.
11. ???-Kato Kisen
12. Ferry Hakozaki-Meimon Taiyo Ferry/ New Miyako-Hankyu Ferry.
13. Ferry Hakozaki-Meimon Taiyo Ferry.
14. New Miyako-Hankyu Ferry.
15. Phenix-Nippon Car Ferry (OXI 14!).
16. Hankyu No 32 της Hankyu Ferry (OXI 15!).
17. ???-???
18. Kohaku Maru-Kansai Kisen. 

Εχεις ξεχασει 2 (Γι' αυτο και δεν εβγαζα ακρη!). Ποια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## samurai

Το 11 είναι το Rokko Maru που πέρασε στην Kato Kisen, όμως δεν γνωρίζω το όνομά του. Το 17 το ψάχνω ακόμη :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

To 17 mou thimizei eptanisos sto souloupi tou arketa..mipws prepei na psaxteis pros ta ekei samurai ?

----------


## samurai

Όχι Μανώλη δεν φέρνει σε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Η εταιρεία μάλλον είναι η Olive Line. Απλά κάποια πλοία είναι υποδεέστερης σημασίας και δεν υπάρχουν εύκολα πληροφορίες για αυτά :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως γνωρίζουμε την max ταχύτητα του Μιλένα?

----------


## samurai

Στην Ιαπωνία ήταν γύρω στους 19 κόμβους. Εκεί είχε υπηρεσιακή 18,3 κόμβους. Εδω όταν ήρθε ταξίδευε με 16,5 κόμβους. Έπειτα άλλαξε μηχανές 1990-91 (νομίζω) με σκοπό να αγγίξει το 19,5 - 20. Το πείραμα, όμως, απέτυχε με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Στην Ιαπωνία ήταν γύρω στους 19 κόμβους. Εκεί είχε υπηρεσιακή 18,3 κόμβους. Εδω όταν ήρθε ταξίδευε με 16,5 κόμβους. Έπειτα άλλαξε μηχανές 1990-91 (νομίζω) με σκοπό να αγγίξει το 19,5 - 20. Το πείραμα, όμως, απέτυχε με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.


 
Ναομίζω ότι πρέπει να τηρούμε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ και δεν χρειαζόταν όλα τα παραπάνω για να που πούμε πόσα μίλια έτρεχε το Μιλένα κάποια χρόνια πρίν. Δηλαδή το έχουμε παρακάνει.... έλεος :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη δεν εχουν αναφερθει να βαλουμε και τα δρομολογια του Μιλενα που ισχυουν απο αρχες Νοεμβρη.

Δρομολόγια Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ:
•Τετάρτη: Από Πειραιά 17:00 μ. μ. για Θήρα, Ηράκλειο, Κάσο, Κάρπαθο, Χάλκη, Ρόδο. (24 για Κάσο. 32:10 για Ρόδο) 

•Παρασκευή: Από Ρόδο 03:00 για Χάλκη, Κάρπαθο, Κάσο, Ηράκλειο, Θήρα, Πειραιά.

•Σάββατο: Από Πειραιά 18:00 για Σίφνο, Μήλο, Θήρα, Ηράκλειο, Σητεία, Κάσο, Κάρπαθο, Χάλκη, Ρόδο. 

(26:50 για Κάσο, 35 Ρόδο και λογικα θα εχει τουλαχιστον 1 ωρα καθυστερηση μεχρι Ροδο, οταν ο Κορναρος ,χωρις να προσεγγιζει τη Σιφνο βεβαια, δηλωνε 20:30 για Κασο και 28 για Ροδο.Πραγματικα ειχε 1 ωρα καθυστερηση μεχρι την Κασο και 1,5 μεχρι τη Ροδο. Μιλαμε για διαφορα 6,5 ωρων με σχεδον ιδια αποσταση ταξιδιου. Διαφορα περιπου τριων κομβων σε ταχυτητα)

•Δευτέρα: Από Ρόδo 18:00 για Χάλκη, Κάρπαθο, Κάσο, Σητεία, Ηράκλειο, Θήρα, Μήλο, Σιφνο, Πειραιά

----------


## milos express

μιλενα γιατι οχι¨! ετσι που εχει γινει η κατασταση και με αυτα που ακουμε καθημερινα και τα ταχυπλοοα να ειναι ξαπλωμενα στουσ ντοκους του πειραια με το πετρελαιο μα ειναι στα 58$ το βαρελι χωρις την απαλλαγη πυ παιρνουν μια χαρα ειναι . ασε που η συνδεση με ΡΟΔΟκαι ηρακλειο θα μας βοηθησει στην δυσκολη σιαζον που ερχεται μια χαρα ειναι... μακαρι να χαμε 5 μιλενα

----------


## eliasaslan

Η ταχύτητα λίγο όμως ε? 36 ώρες για Ρόδο την ίδια ώρα που κάνει το BS1 13....

----------


## Vortigern

> Η ταχύτητα λίγο όμως ε? 36 ώρες για Ρόδο την ίδια ώρα που κάνει το BS1 13....


Αλλος ο ρολος του Blue star και αλλος της Μιλενας.Δυο πλοια που δν συγκρινονται,και εξαλου το Μιλενα κανει αγονη γραμμη....αυτα κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ηλια μου οπως καταλαβαινεις το δρομολογιο του Μιλενα δεν συγκρινεται με αυτο του Blue Star. Στο ενα απο τα δυο που κανει 35 ωρες (θεωρητικα) για Ροδο ειναι ταυτοσημο με το παλιο του Κορναρου ενω προσεγγιζει και Σιφνο,  αλλωστε γι'αυτο κανω συγκριση και με τα δρομολογια του Κορναρου. Οπως καταλαβαινεις λοιπον το Μιλενα εχει ΚΟΜΒΙΚΟ ρολο οντας πλεον το μονο που συνδεει την Κασο, την Καρπαθο και τη Χαλκη με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο (Αθηνα-Κρητη-Ροδο), χωρις να σου λεει μπες μεσα για Ροδο και κανε 35 (ισως και παραπανω) ωρες. Αν το  Blue Star 2 εκανε το δρομολογιο από Πειραιά για Σίφνο, Μήλο, Θήρα, Ηράκλειο, Σητεία, Κάσο, Κάρπαθο, Χάλκη, Ρόδο συμφωνα με τους υπολογισμους μου θα εκανε 19,5 ωρες και οχι 13... :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ απολύτως παιδιά, απλά για ακόμη μία φορά βιάστηκα και δεν έγραψα όλη μου τη σκέψη! εννοούσα φυσικά σε σύγριση με το BS2 αν ήταν στη γραμμή, απλώς με λίγα λόγια το είπα επειδή πηγαίνει το καράβι πολύ αργά....

----------


## Nick_Pet

Το Μιλένα, αρχές Αυγούστου 2007, στη Νάξο. Οι φωτό είναι από το BS Naxos.
DSC01475.jpg

DSC01476.jpg

DSC01477.jpg

DSC01487.jpg

DSC01489.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Το Μιλένα, αρχές Αυγούστου 2007, στη Νάξο. Οι φωτό είναι από το BS Naxos.
> DSC01475.jpg
> 
> DSC01476.jpg
> 
> DSC01477.jpg
> 
> DSC01487.jpg
> 
> DSC01489.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες!!
Μπράβο!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Οντως πολύ καλά και μπράβο φίλε

----------


## sylver23

να ψηφισω ως καλυτερη την πρωτη ή τις 2 τελευταιες??(οχι οτι οι αλλες δεν ειναι)
βλεπω το φορουμ σημερα εχει παρει φωτια.
μπραβο και σε σενα

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ ομορφες oι φωτογραφιες σου Nick, ειδηκα η τριτη, προσωπικη μου γνωμη Milena Daliana ειναι τα ποιο ομορφα  πλοια της G. A Ferries

----------


## Nick_Pet

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσαν.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

26 χρόνια μένω σε απόσταση 700 μέτρων από την θάλασσα δίπλα στο αεροδρόνιο της Ρόδου... Για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου άκουσα μηχανές από πλοίο που περνάει... Μπαίνω ais και τι να δώ το Μιλένα να περνάει...

χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αντε τυχερακια καμακι ηρθε να σου κανει η μιλενα.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Εχει ξεκινήσει δρομολογια απο Πειραιά-Μήλο-Θήρα-Ηρακλείο-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Χάλκη-Ρόδο!!!Μα εχει αντικαταστήσει το Β.Κορνάρος?

----------


## eliasaslan

Καλωσόρισες φίλε! Δες προηγούμενα ποστς και θα καταλάβεις!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω?διότι σήμερα κατέβηκα απο Πειραία κ ο Κορνάρος ήταν σβηστός στον Πειραιά ανάμεσα στο Νταλιάνα κ το Δημητρούλα

----------


## Vortigern

Και εκει θα μεινη ετσι οπως παει για πολυ καιρο ακομα!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

εντος ολιγου στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου το Μιλενάκι!!!!φευγω καρφωτος για φωτογραφιες........εχει κ τελιο καιρο σήμερα ..πεντακαθαρο!

----------


## george__

Το Μιλένα έχει καταφύγει και αυτό σε έναν κόλπο στο  πίσω μέρος της Μήλου...

----------


## eliasaslan

Μόλις έφυγε από Μήλο το Μιλενάκι μας

----------


## plori

> Το Μιλένα έχει καταφύγει και αυτό σε έναν κόλπο στο πίσω μέρος της Μήλου...


Μέχρι και τώρα εκει είναι.

----------


## plori

Έφυγε απο το αγκυροβόλιο και πηγαίνει πρός το λιμάνι  της Μήλου.Μετά απο Μήλο οταν γίνει άρση του απαγορευτικού για που κατευθήνεται;

----------


## Vortigern

> Έφυγε απο το αγκυροβόλιο και πηγαίνει πρός το λιμάνι της Μήλου.Μετά απο Μήλο οταν γίνει άρση του απαγορευτικού για που κατευθήνεται;


Λογικα Σιφνο εκτος και αν τραβιξει κατευθειας Πειραια....

----------


## Vortigern

Τωρα που το βλεπω ουτε Μηλο παει...αμα συνεχισει με αυτην την κατευθινση μονο στην Πελλοπονησο μπορει να βγει.....

----------


## Sorokxos

Μήπως εχασε το δρόμο?
Καλα που παει?

----------


## milos express

ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...ΚΡΙΜΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΑ...(ΜΗΛΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 2 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ...)

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα εξω απο το Αρτιμονι.....*

----------


## plori

> *Σημερα εξω απο το Αρτιμονι.....*


Πραγματικά Vortigen η συμπεριφορά σου είναι δημοσιογραφική  :Wink:  όπου πηγαίνεις πάντα μαζί σου η φωτογραφική σου μηχανή !!! :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πραγματικά Vortigen η συμπεριφορά σου είναι δημοσιογραφική  όπου πηγαίνεις πάντα μαζί σου η φωτογραφική σου μηχανή !!!


* Aρπαξα την ευκαιρια σημερα καθως δν ειχαμε σχολιο....δυστιχος θα ειχα και φωτο απο το Αγιο Γεωργιος καθως θα περνουσε μισι ωρα μετα αλλα δεχθηκα τηλεφωνημα να παω στην δουλεια ποιο νωρις και εκεινη την στιγμη κατερευσα.....*

----------


## vinman

Χθές κατά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23426

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23427

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23428

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23429

----------


## Trakman

> Χθές κατά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23426
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23427
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23428
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23429


Φοβερές φωτος Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε Vınman!

----------


## sylver23

να νευριαζεις πιο συχνα μανωλη (ξερεις εσυ)
υπεροχες μπραβο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να τος και ο ακουραστος εργατης της αγονης, φωτογραφισμενος απο τον ακουραστο εργατη του forum. Μανο εξαιρετικος να 'σαι καλα. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Μανο οι φωτογραφιες που εβγαλες για την ΜΙΛΕΝΑ την εκανες να ποζαρει με ναζι:wink:

----------


## laz94

> Χθές κατά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23426
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23427
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23428
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23429


 
Μ-Α-Γ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ-!-!-!
Ειδικά οι 2 τελευταίες!

----------


## vinman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!
Sylver,θα φροντίσω να έχω νεύρα πιο συχνά.. :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

To Milena με τα παλιά του χρώματα, αποπλέοντας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> To Milena με τα παλιά του χρώματα, αποπλέοντας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.


Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε voyager.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

[ATTACH]mil3.jpg[/ATTACH]
ΜΙΛΕΝΑΡΑ βγαίνωντας από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Χθές κατά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23426
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23427
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23428
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23429


:shock:Φανταστικες φωτο vinman !!! :Very Happy: 
Καταπληκτικες... :Razz: 
Και ειδικα η τελευταια με την δυση του ηλιου 
και την γαληνη της θαλασσας , ειναι ολα τα λευτα!!!!!!!! :Cool: 
Μπραβο φιλε...

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Πειραιας - Μηλος με Κορναρο και Ιεραπετρα 5 ωρες
Πειραιας - Μηλος με Μιλενα 7 ωρες
Εισητηριο Κορναρος-Ιεραπετρα 24 ευρω
Εισητηριο Μιλενα 35 ευρω.
Καλο το κοινωνικο εργο του Μιλενα (και των αλλων ιδιων του) αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι βρισκομαστε στο 2009

Τα σχολια δικα σας.

Να σας πω οτι ζω μονιμα στη Μηλο και δεν χρησιμοποιω το πλοιο μονο τα καλοκαιρια για διακοπες

----------


## Vortigern

> Πειραιας - Μηλος με Κορναρο και Ιεραπετρα 5 ωρες
> 
> Πειραιας - Μηλος με Μιλενα 7 ωρες
> Εισητηριο Κορναρος-Ιεραπετρα 24 ευρω
> Εισητηριο Μιλενα 35 ευρω.
> Καλο το κοινωνικο εργο του Μιλενα (και των αλλων ιδιων του) αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι βρισκομαστε στο 2009 
> Τα σχολια δικα σας. 
> 
> Να σας πω οτι ζω μονιμα στη Μηλο και δεν χρησιμοποιω το πλοιο μονο τα καλοκαιρια για διακοπες


Fragisko ζω μονιμα στην Σιφνο,το οποιο Μιλενα το κοψανε απο την Σιφνο....Αγουδημος ειναι αυτος.ΔΝ θελω να σχολιασω αλλο τις τιμες του

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Φιλε μου εχω συγγενεις στη Σιφνο γιατι ειναι η γυναικα μου απο κει.
Αnyway καιρος ειναι πιστευω κατι να κανουμε γιατι ετσι οπως πανε αυτοι σε κανα δυο χρονια θα μας βαλουν το Μοσχανθη Τογια που ειχαμε το 1950 με εισητηριο 150 ευρω

----------


## mike_rodos

Ότι και να πούμε παιδιά το χρόνο μας τρώμε άδικα..... Πολύ τα ακούνε, αλλά κανείς δεν δείνει σημασία στο τι σημαίνει να μένεις μόνιμα σε ένα νησί και το πόσο αναγκαίο είναι πλέον με τους ρυθμούς που έχει η ζωή να θες ένα αξιοπρεπές μεταφορικό μέσο σε λογικές τιμές.... Τέλος πάντων, ας ξεχάσουμε προσωρινά τον πόνο μας και ας απολαύσουμε την άφιξη του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ στην Ρόδο πριν 2,5 ώρες περίπου....

12:42 περνάει από το ακροτήριο του ενυδρίου για να μπεί στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου όπου ο κυματισμός ήταν αισθητός, λόγο των ΒΔ ανέμων 5 μποφώρ...


DSCN1008.jpg


DSCN1011.jpg


8 λεπτά αργότερα, 12:50 ρίχνει την άγκυρα.....


DSCN1013.jpg


DSCN1015.jpg


DSCN1016.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Φυσικά όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr!!!


DSCN1017.jpg


DSCN1018.jpg

O καταπέλτης κατεβαίνει 9 λεπτά αργότερα στις 12:59, 13:01 οι πρώτοι επιβάτες και ι.χ. εξέρχονται από το πλοίο...

DSCN1021.jpg


DSCN1029.jpg


DSCN1030.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φυσικά όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr!!!
> 
> 
> DSCN1017.jpg
> 
> 
> DSCN1018.jpg
> 
> O καταπέλτης κατεβαίνει 9 λεπτά αργότερα στις 12:59, 13:01 οι πρώτοι επιβάτες και ι.χ. εξέρχονται από το πλοίο...
> ...


*Μπραβο Μιχαλη πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!Μακαρι το καλοκαιρι που θα κατεβω Ροδο να τραβαμε τετοιες φωτογραφιες μαζι!!!!*

----------


## scoufgian

καλα βρε συ ειχες παρει τα Αγουδημοπλοια απο κοντα!!Κι εδω εξαιρετικη η δουλεια σου......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

> Φυσικά όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr!!!
> 
> 
> DSCN1017.jpg
> 
> 
> DSCN1018.jpg
> 
> O καταπέλτης κατεβαίνει 9 λεπτά αργότερα στις 12:59, 13:01 οι πρώτοι επιβάτες και ι.χ. εξέρχονται από το πλοίο...
> ...


φοβερες ο φωτο μαικ!οπως και η περιγραφη...ουτε σπικερ να ησουν...συγχαρητιρια :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο Mike, άξιος ο μισθός σου. Πολύ καλές οι φωτο, ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

τα 2 αδελφια μαζι... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτο.τα πλοια εδω ειναι στα καλυτερα τους.πανεμορφα και βαμμενα στην πενα.ουτε ιχνος σκουριας .

----------


## Ergis

:Very Happy: σευχαριστω σιλβερ :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιωργο συγχαρητηρια πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!Θα συμφωνησω με τον Συλβεστρο οτι ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!!
*

----------


## Ergis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιια ια τα καλα σς λογια,οχι μονο εδω.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ γιατί έκανε τον κύκλο της Ίου..............?

----------


## captain 83

Πρέπει να βρήκε καιρό στο ανέβασμα από Σαντορίνη, ενώ στο ais δε φαίνεται να προσσέγγισε σε Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο.

----------


## jvrou

> Πρέπει να βρήκε καιρό στο ανέβασμα από Σαντορίνη, ενώ στο ais δε φαίνεται να προσσέγγισε σε Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο.


Πηγαίνει το Μιλένα Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο??δεν νομίζω....

----------


## plori

Νομίζω οτι και η οικονομία στα πετρέλαια ή σε οτι άλλο έχει σκόπο και να πηγαίνει το πλοίο με ταχύτητες απο 11 έως 13 μίλια έχει και τα οριά του.Για σκεφτείτε ένα νησιώτη που πρέπει να μεταβεί στην Αθήνα με πλοία που έχουν αυτή την πολιτική στην ταχύτητα πόσες ώωωωρες θα κάνουν;.Ας σκεφτούν και λίγο τον άνθρωπο....!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Νομίζω οτι και η οικονομία στα πετρέλαια ή σε οτι άλλο έχει σκόπο και να πηγαίνει το πλοίο με ταχύτητες απο 11 έως 13 μίλια έχει και τα οριά του.Για σκεφτείτε ένα νησιώτη που πρέπει να μεταβεί στην Αθήνα με πλοία που έχουν αυτή την πολιτική στην ταχύτητα πόσες ώωωωρες θα κάνουν;.Ας σκεφτούν και λίγο τον άνθρωπο....!!


Φίλε μου αυτό το θέμα εγώ σαν νησιώτης έχω κουραστεί να το αναφέρω και να το ξανά αναφέρω... Αυτή είναι η πολιτική της εταιρείας, καλός ή κακός δεν αλλάζει, από εκεί και πέρα το Υπουργείο φταίει που δείνει τις χοντρές επιδοτήσεις σε τέτοιου είδους πλοία...

----------


## captain 83

Θα περνούσε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ από Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο κάνοντας και την άγονη του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, μόνο για χτες το βράδυ.

----------


## speedrunner

> Θα περνούσε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ από Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο κάνοντας και την άγονη του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, μόνο για χτες το βράδυ.


Και απο ότι έμαθα στην Φολέγανδρο δεν έπιασε λόγο του καιρού

----------


## Ergis

εξω απο το εξωχικο μου με 8 μποφορ σορωκαδα...(στο αμπραμ για του ναξιωτες...)

----------


## dimitris

Μια φωτογραφια ισως σπανια και λεω ισως σπανια γιατι δεν την βλεπουμε αυτην την εικονα και καθε χρονο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Το "Μιλενα" στην μεγαλη πετρινη του "Βασιλειαδη" τωρα χρονια δεν θυμαμαι 2005 :Confused: 
milena.jpg
απο κινητο...

----------


## ελμεψη

Tο πλοίο «Μιλένα», στο οποίο επέβαιναν 32 άτομα και 51μελές πλήρωμα προσέκρουσε στον  προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Χάλκης, και αυτό κατά την διάρκεια των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης. Κανένας από τους επιβάτες ή τα μέλη του πληρώματος δεν αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Πηγή

----------


## marlboro

XTHES STO LIMANI TIS HALKIS TO MILENA TRAKARE STO LIMANI.EYTIXOS DEN YPARXUN TRAVMATIES.

----------


## mike_rodos

> XTHES STO LIMANI TIS HALKIS TO MILENA TRAKARE STO LIMANI.EYTIXOS DEN YPARXUN TRAVMATIES.


Φίλε marlboro το ανέφερε στο προηγούμενο post και ο φίλος έλμειψη

----------


## xidianakis

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1.. :Smile: 
ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

...ΑΛΛΕΣ 4 ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΦΥΓΑΝ!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα!!!!Για που το έβαλε η Μιλένα?Κατα Ρέθυμνο μεριά πλέει.........

----------


## giannisk88

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι σε όποιο ais και να μπήκα έδειχνε οτι η πορεία του ήταν προς Ρέθυμνο αρχικά, όμως μας ξεγέλασε και πάει Σαντορίνη τώρα. Ωρα καλή στη πρύμνη του και αέρα στη τζιμινιέρα του......

----------


## giannisk88

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι σε όποιο ais και να μπήκα έδειχνε οτι η πορεία του ήταν προς Ρέθυμνο αρχικά, όμως μας ξεγέλασε και πάει Σαντορίνη τώρα. Ωρα καλή στη πρύμνη του και αέρα στη τζιμινιέρα του......


Sorry που παραθέτω και δε κάνω edit αλλα με το edit δε με αφήνει να βάλω φωτό.
milena.jpg

----------


## sylver23

θα βγω λιγο εκτος θεματος.
1ον φυσικο ειναι ολα τα αις να δειχνουν το ιδιο καθως απο οτι ξερω ολα παρεχονται απο το marine traffic 
2ον μπορεις στην επεξεργασια να ανεβασεις φωτο και γενικα να εχεις ολες τις επιλογες αμα πατησεις την επιλογη -επεξεργαστης κειμενου- κατω δεξια διπλα στην υποβολη

----------


## giannisk88

> 2ον μπορεις στην επεξεργασια να ανεβασεις φωτο και γενικα να εχεις ολες τις επιλογες αμα πατησεις την επιλογη -επεξεργαστης κειμενου- κατω δεξια διπλα στην υποβολη


Α οκ!!Ευχαριστώ για τη πληροφορία Σύλβερ!!!
Απορώ τόσες φωτό που έχω ανεβάσει δηλαδή πως δε το έχω δει!!!!!:twisted::twisted:

----------


## Enalia

Nα βάλω κι εγώ μια φωτό που μ' αρέσει πολύ, από το καλοκαιρινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου στις Σποράδες.



Κι εδώ σε μεγάλη ανάλυση:

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε τη Μιλενα μας στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε.photo 1,photo 2,photo 3

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιες εικονες, αραγε θα ξαναδουμε καποιο απο τα πλοια του καπεταν-μακη στη γραμμη?

----------


## marsant

Μπα δυσκολο δεν χωραει προς το παρων αλλο παικτη η γραμμη..

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια φωτο του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ αρκετα χρονια πριν........

----------


## Panos80

> Sorry που παραθέτω και δε κάνω edit αλλα με το edit δε με αφήνει να βάλω φωτό.
> milena.jpg


 
Αυτο ποιο προγραμμα ειναι γιατι ψαχνω και δε το βρισκω.

----------


## sylver23

δες σε αυτο το θεμα που αναφερεται στο αις και θα βρεις οτι θελεις

----------


## Panos80

Αν σου πω οτι δε βγαζω ακρη θα με πεις ασχετο;

----------


## eliasaslan

Αν συνφορουμίτη panos80 ακόμα δεν έχεις βρει το ais και δεν έχεις μπει σε αυτό τον μοναδικό κόσμο του, είναι ευκαιρία να το κάνεις! Η σελίδα που ψάχνεις είναι www.syros-observer.aegean.gr  Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. Αν όχι, μπορείς να στείλεις pm.   :Very Happy: 

Ηλίας  :Smile:

----------


## Panos80

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους. Κατατοπιστηκα πληρως.

----------


## speedrunner

Την Καθαρά Δευτέρα εκτάκτως θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο των δυτικών Κυκλάδων προερχόμενο απο Ρόδο.
Το δρομολόγιο που θα κάνει είναι:
Αναχώρηση απο την Ρόδο την Κυριακή 14:00 για Χάλκη - Κάρπαθο - Κάσο - Σητεία - Ηράκλειο - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο άφιξη στο Πειραια 05:30 το πρωί της Τρίτης.
40 ώρες ταξίδη 15 λιμάνια:shock::shock::shock::shock:
Α ρε Αγούδημε αθάνατε....................

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το δρομολόγιο που θα κάνει είναι:
> Αναχώρηση απο την Ρόδο την Κυριακή 14:00 για Χάλκη - Κάρπαθο - Κάσο - Σητεία - Ηράκλειο - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο άφιξη στο Πειραια 05:30 το πρωί της Τρίτης.
> 40 ώρες ταξίδη 15 λιμάνια
> Α ρε Αγούδημε αθάνατε....................


Και καλά οι κάτοικοι Κυκλάδων... Σκέψου κάποιον από την Κάρπαθο που θα θέλει να μεταβεί στον Πειραιά!!! :Confused:  Αν είναι 40 ώρες το όλο δρομολόγιο, άρα από Κάρπαθο μιλάμε για 34 ώρες ''Κρουαζιέρα''!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Χμ...Λογικα απο Σιφνο θα περασει 12 το βραδυ.....ισως ειμαι στο λιμανι...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενα 40ωρο μεσα στο Μιλενα......απο την μια ειναι ονειρο,αλλα απο την αλλη μονο με υπογλωσσια θα την παλεψει καποιος δυστηχης μη-καραβολατρης......

----------


## captain 83

Τον σιδηρόδρομο αυτόν τον έχει ξανακάνει άλλη μια φορά φέτος όταν έκαναν επίσχεση εργασίας στο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, οπότε κλήθηκε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ να καλύψει το κενό. Αν βάλετε και τις όποιες πιθανόν καθυστερήσεις, τότε ξεπερνάμε το 40ωρο.

----------


## hsw

> Τον σιδηρόδρομο αυτόν τον έχει ξανακάνει άλλη μια φορά φέτος όταν έκαναν επίσχεση εργασίας στο ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, οπότε κλήθηκε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ να καλύψει το κενό. Αν βάλετε και τις όποιες πιθανόν καθυστερήσεις, τότε ξεπερνάμε το 40ωρο.


και τελικά το πλοίο έχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση σύμφωνα με το δρομολόγιο που είπε ο speedrunner! Ενδεικτικά, η Μιλένα έφυγε από Σαντορίνη στις 24:00 αντί για 14:30... 9,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση :shock:! (πάντως η καθυστέρηση μπορεί να είναι και μόνο [ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ] 1 ώρα γιατί στο open seas έχει για σήμερα 2 δρομολόγια με το Μιλένα :Confused: )

----------


## sylver23

πριν λιγο το πλοιο εφυγε απο ιο και εχει ακομα 6 λιμανια να πιασει..η ωρα ειναι 2.15 αρα τι 40ωρο λεμε....
παντως περα απο την πλακα καταπληκτικη κρουαζιερα για καραβολατρη..

----------


## speedrunner

Για την ιστορία και μόνο το πλοίο αναχώρησε απο το λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 20:30 (αντί 14:00)το απόγευμα της Κυριακής και έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα το απόγευμα στις 16:30 (αντι 05:30) 44 ώρες συνολικά. :Cool:

----------


## plori

Και σε ανώτερα......... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris

Αυτα ειναι τα ωραια... πληρωνεις για ταξιδι με συμβατικο και σε φερνουν κρουαζιερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Απορω παντως πως ολοι μαζι οι νησιωτες δεν εχουν ανεβει στο ΥΕΝ και να το κανουν υπογειο :Mad:

----------


## Vortigern

Κατσε να γινει ο Διαγωνισμος και μετα βλεπουμε....ερχονται εκπληξης....

----------


## speedrunner

Το Μιλένα γιατί είναι σταματημένο στην Σαντορίνη;

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως το έπιασε απαγορευτικό και δε συνεχίζει προς τα κάτω;

----------


## speedrunner

> Μήπως το έπιασε απαγορευτικό και δε συνεχίζει προς τα κάτω;


Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να παίζει γιατί όπως διάβασα τώρα και στο Marinews και άλλα δρομολόγια ακυρώθηκαν.

----------


## Enalia

H πλώρη του Μιλένα κάπου στο Καρπάθιο την παραμονή Χριστουγέννων που μας πέρασαν.

----------


## speedrunner

Εκτάκτως την Κυριακή προς Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και την Φολέγανδρο.

----------


## Vortigern

> Εκτάκτως την Κυριακή προς Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και την Φολέγανδρο.


Τοτε θα εισαι και εκει!

----------


## speedrunner

> Τοτε θα εισαι και εκει!


Ε λογικά ναι, γιατί προχθές ήρθε βράδυ και δεν μπορούσα να κατέβω.

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά από πολύωρη καθυστέρηση αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΜΙΛΕΝΑ από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου! Το πλοίο αρχικά ήταν να αναχωρήση χθές Παρασκευή 6/3 και ώρα 12:00μμ και λόγω των θυελλωδών ανέμων το πλοίο αναχώρησε σήμερα 7/3 και ώρα 14:00μμ. Επίσης χθές το βράδυ έγεινε μετά δυσκολίας οι έξοδος των οχημάτων από το πλοίο, το ίδιο συνέβει και σήμερα στην είσοδο των οχημάτων στο πλοίο λόγω του κυματισμού που επικρατούσε μέσα στο λιμάνι!


DSCN1205.jpg

DSCN1209.jpg

DSCN1210.jpg

DSCN1214.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ καλη δουλεια............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο Μιχάλη καταπληκτική δουλειά σε ευχαριστούμε.....*

----------


## laz94

Τέλειο φωτο-ρεπορταζ Μιχάλη! Μπράβο!

----------


## thanos75

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες mike...ειδικά η τέταρτη με τον κυματισμό όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## plori

Το Μιλένα επι 1 ώρα περίπου που έχει αναχωρήση απο Μήλο ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα 2,5 έως 9 και επίσης η πορεία βγαίνοντας απο Μήλο ηταν προς Πειραιά ενω τώρα έστριψε για Σίφνο τι να συμβαίνει άραγε;. Ενω το openseas δεν έχει καταχωρημένο πέρασμα του πλοίου απο την Σίφνο :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

οντως κατι συμβαινει η ταχυτητα του αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι 2,8 kn

----------


## Vortigern

Τωρα ειναι στα 8.1 και δειχνη να περνει πορια για το στενο Μηλου-Κιμωλου


Και τωρα 13,2!!!!Και μαλλον παει Κιμωλο!

----------


## nikitask86

Καλά ρε παιδιά με κουπιά πάει αυτό το καράβι?????:-x:-x:-xΈλεος θέλω να φύγω για Κάσο εδώ και 10 μέρες και δε μπορώ....

----------


## captain 83

Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, οπότε δεν χρήζει και παραπανω σχολιασμού το γεγονός ότι έπεσε η ταχύτητά του. Συνεχίζει καμαρωτό το ταξίδι του, έστω και με 12,3 (αυτή τη στιγμή) κόμβους.

Μια παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω. 
Μήπως δεν πρέπει κάθε φορά επειδή ένα βαπόρι για το χ,ψ λόγο έκοψε ταχύτητα αμέσως ποστ και του την λέμε γιατί πάει τόσο, έτσι, αλλιώς. Θάλασσα είναι και έχει τους κινδύνους και τις ιδιοτροπίες. Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρουν αυτοί που το ταιδεύουν και έκριναν ότι έπρεπε να κόψουν. Στο τέλος θα το κόψουν ντιπ για ντιπ το ais και αντε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε μετά.

Φίλε Νικήτα,έπεσες στην περίπτωση κι εσύ. Καπτα Μάκης είναι αυτός, όλα να τα περιμένεις.

----------


## Vortigern

Τι εγινε παλι με το Μιλενα?Εδω και πολυ ωρα ειναι λιγο ποιο εξω απο την Αιγινα
Ενω εκει που ξεκινισε μια χαρα η ταχυτητα του μειωθηκε σιγα σιγα μεχρι το 1,2 και τωρα το δειχνη με 0,3 Αγκυροβολιμενο


Και τωρα φαινετε να γυρναει πισω....

----------


## Enalia

> Τι εγινε παλι με το Μιλενα?Εδω και πολυ ωρα ειναι λιγο ποιο εξω απο την Αιγινα
> Ενω εκει που ξεκινισε μια χαρα η ταχυτητα του μειωθηκε σιγα σιγα μεχρι το 1,2 και τωρα το δειχνη με 0,3 Αγκυροβολιμενο
> 
> 
> Και τωρα φαινετε να γυρναει πισω....


Μα κάνει δοκιμαστικό!

----------


## Vortigern

> Μα κάνει δοκιμαστικό!


Kαι τι δοκιμαζει αν μπορει να παει με 14 ή βγηκε για ψαρια?

----------


## Enalia

> Kαι τι δοκιμαζει αν μπορει να παει με 14 ή βγηκε για ψαρια?


Πέρα από το ειρωνικό σχόλιο, να απαντήσω ότι κάνει δοκιμαστικό για έκδοση ΠΑ, Vortigern.

----------


## Vortigern

> Πέρα από το ειρωνικό σχόλιο, να απαντήσω ότι κάνει δοκιμαστικό για έκδοση ΠΑ, Vortigern.


Eτσι οπως εδωσες την απαντηση νομιζα πως κανεις καποια πλακα...
Αλλα ενταξει συγνωμμη δικο μου λαθος..

----------


## Enalia

> Eτσι οπως εδωσες την απαντηση νομιζα πως κανεις καποια πλακα...
> Αλλα ενταξει συγνωμμη δικο μου λαθος..


Όχι, Vortigern, δεν συνηθίζω να κάνω πλάκα για τέτοια θέματα.
Το Μιλένα είναι σε διαδικασία έκδοσης ΠΑ και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί το σημερινό δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο στις 17:00, θα παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο.

----------


## helatros68

Enalia μήπως γνωρίζεις πότε θα αναχωρήσει πάλι για Κασο?

----------


## speedrunner

> Πέρα από το ειρωνικό σχόλιο, να απαντήσω ότι κάνει δοκιμαστικό για έκδοση ΠΑ, Vortigern.



Και έπρεπε να κάνει το δοκιμαστικό με επιβάτες μέσα και να τους ταλαιπωρεί για το πότε θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους.... ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ:-x

----------


## Enalia

> Enalia μήπως γνωρίζεις πότε θα αναχωρήσει πάλι για Κασο?


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα αναχωρήσει την Πέμπτη 12/03 στις 17:00 στο εγκεκριμένο του δρομολόγιο: ΜΗΛΟ - ΘΗΡΑ - ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - ΣΗΤΕΙΑ - ΚΑΣΟ - ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ - ΧΑΛΚΗ (?) - ΡΟΔΟ

----------


## Enalia

> Και έπρεπε να κάνει το δοκιμαστικό με επιβάτες μέσα και να τους ταλαιπωρεί για το πότε θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους.... ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ:-x


Μα ποιος το είπε αυτό? Είναι δυνατόν να έκανε δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό με επιβάτες μέσα?  :Confused: 
Το πλοίο ήρθε το πρωί στις 08:00, ξεφόρτωσε και κενό επιβατών, μόνο με τους επιθεωρητές, έκανε δοκιμαστικό πολύ αργότερα, το μεσημέρι.

----------


## nikitask86

¶ντε μωρέ πια να ασχολούμαστε όλο με τον Αγούδημο,Έλεος!!!Καλύτερες συγκοινωνίες είχαμε επί ιταλοκρατίας στη Κάσο παρά σήμερα...

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> ¶ντε μωρέ πια να ασχολούμαστε όλο με τον Αγούδημο,Έλεος!!!Καλύτερες συγκοινωνίες είχαμε επί ιταλοκρατίας στη Κάσο παρά σήμερα...


 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ.ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΖΑΛΙΣΕΙ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΡΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ(ΜΠΟΥ.......)

----------


## mike_rodos

Συμφωνώ με τα 2 παραπάνω μελή, πως η κατάσταση στα 2 νησιά του νομού μας ήταν πολύ καλύτερη όταν τα εξυπηρετούσε η ΛΑΝΕ, δυστιχώς πρέπει να κάνουν υπομονή οι κάτοικοι αυτών των 2 νήσιων μέχρι το υπουργείο δεί με σοβαρότητα το θέμα και βάλουν ξανά στην γραμμή το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και όχι βάλε ένα καράβι και όταν αυτό πάει και αν πάει... και Κάρπαθο - Ρόδο 9 ώρες... Αλλά δυστιχώς για το μέλλον των νησιών δεν κανονίζουν οι ίδιοι οι νησιώτες αλλά το κέντρο...

----------


## jvrou

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας αλλά αν θέλουμε να το δούμε και από μία πιο ρεαλιστική ματιά όλοι μας θα θέλαμε τα νησιά μας να έχουνε άμεση πρόσβαση με τον Πειραιά δηλαδή να είναι τα δρομολόγια Πειραιάς-το εκάστοτε νησί μας-Πειραιάς αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο.. Επίσης θα θέλαμε να έχουμε και 50 Αριάδνες (σαν στάνταρ ποιότητας το λέω) ανάλογες με το τι χρειάζεται το κάθε νησί αλλά και κάτι τετοιο είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο. Μην ξεχνάτε πως όπως είχα κάπου διαβάσει (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) έχουμε τον νεαρότερο στόλο ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοίων στην Ευρώπη.. Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως ότι συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σας και πως οι συνθήκες σε πολλά από τα καράβια του Αγούδημου είναι απάνθρωπες...

----------


## vinman

Χθές στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32794

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32795

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32796

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32797

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα καταπληκτικος ο φιλος vinman!Οσο για την Μιλεναρα κουκλα!

----------


## opelmanos

φιλη enalia οι φωτογραφιες του μιλενα που σκαει το κυμα στην πλωρη ηταν φανταστικες και συγχαρητηρια.θελω αν εχεις να βαλλεις και αλλες αν εχεις με την μιλεναρα μας να σχιζει τα κυματα.ευχαριστω

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου. :Very Happy: 

_ΥΓ. Sorry για τη ποιότητα αλλά δεν είχα την ψηφιακή μαζί μου και οι φωτογραφίες είναι από κινητό._ :Sad: 
DSC00080.JPG

DSC00081.JPG

DSC00082.JPG

DSC00083.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο φιλε speedrunner

----------


## nickosps

Συγχαρητήρια speedruner! Πανέμορφος ο βάπορας σε πανέμορφο νησί!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο speedrunner πολύ όμορφες φώτο!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο για μεθορμυση το βαπορι απο τα 200αρια που ηταν δεμενο τις τελευταιες μερες για dock3 και δρομολογιο κανονικα στις 21:00...
πληρωθηκε ο καπτα Μακης?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ετοιμο για μεθορμυση το βαπορι απο τα 200αρια που ηταν δεμενο τις τελευταιες μερες για dock3 και δρομολογιο κανονικα στις 21:00...
> πληρωθηκε ο καπτα Μακης?


Δρομολόγιο για που???

----------


## marsant

Πριν 2 ωρες εφυγε για Μηλο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο.

EDIT: Ακυρο δεν εχει φυγει ακομα, το site του ΥΕΝ παντως εδινε το δρομολογιο του στις 17.00

----------


## dimitris

> Πριν 2 ωρες εφυγε για Μηλο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο.


Μαρινο δεμενο στο υπουργειο ειναι(δες το ais) και θα φυγει στις 21:00 οπως εγραψα νωριτερα,το δρομολογιο του δεν το ξερω...

----------


## marsant

Οκ φιλε Δημητρη καλα τα ελεγες,μαλλον στο ΥΕΝ δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): το δρομολογιο συμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ Μηλο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο.

----------


## Tsikalos

ΓΙα το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ υπάρχει διαφήμιση για διακεκριμένη θέση για Πειραιά 23.50Ε και λιγότερο από 60 Ε. (www.2810.gr) Κανείς όμως δεν αναφέρει για το διπλάσιο τουλάχιστον χρόνο και το αν εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο του λόγω ΥΕΝ. Αν υπήρχε σταθερότητα και λίγο καλύτερη ταχύτητα, τουλάχιστο τα ενδιάμεσα δρομολόγια θα είχαν λίγο παραάνω κόσμο. Πάντως ένα ταξίδι από Τήνο το 2002 μας πήρε άπειρες ώρες. Τουλάχιστον είδα πολλά λιμάνια

----------


## sylver23

> Ετοιμο για μεθορμυση το βαπορι απο τα 200αρια που ηταν δεμενο τις τελευταιες μερες για dock3 και δρομολογιο κανονικα στις 21:00...
> πληρωθηκε ο καπτα Μακης?


και για του λογου το αληθες...

P3300335.jpg

P3300336.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

στη μηλο αυτη την ωρα η ΜΙΛΕΝΑΡΑ μας!

----------


## xidianakis

exei xa8ei h milenara!! gnwrizei kaneis pote exei ksana dromologio kai gia pou:?:

----------


## xidianakis

θα ξαναταξιδεψουν τα α) ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, β) ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ??

----------


## marsant

Το καλοκαιρι σιγουρα, τωρα για που αγνωστο..

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Πολλι ξεχασμενο δεν το εχουμε το βαπορι για να δουμε εδω 2 φωτο βορεια τις φολεγανδρου τοτε που ταξιδευε... Αφιερομαινες σε ολου σας και ειδικα στο                                                                        marsant που του αρεσει πολλι η GA!!!(Στο βαθος διακρινετε η αντιπαρος και πιο δεξια η παρος)
HPIM0370.JPG
HPIM0371.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πολλι ξεχασμενο δεν το εχουμε το βαπορι για να δουμε εδω 2 φωτο βορεια τις φολεγανδρου τοτε που ταξιδευε... Αφιερομαινες σε ολου σας και ειδικα στο                                                                         marsant  που του αρεσει πολλι η GA!!!(Στο βαθος διακρινετε η αντιπαρος και πιο δεξια η παρος)HPIM0370.JPG
> 
> HPIM0371.JPG


Πολύ καλές οι φωτο σου φίλε ,σε ευχαριστούμε,να σαι καλά.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε AIOLOS KENTERIS II σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες!Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Τι λες τώρα ρε φίλε! Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι καταπληκτικές!!

----------


## opelmanos

NA προσθέσω και εγώ 2:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Τελιες φωτο σε ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Μιλένα εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Σύρου...
O169.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Μιλένα ετοιμάζεται να δέσει. Λίγα μέτρα το χωρίζουν από τον ντόκο του λιμανιού της  Τηνου...    
O170.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Μιλένα αφήνει πίσω του το λιμάνι της Σύρας...
O171.jpg

----------


## marsant

Τελειες οπως και ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις καθε φορα!Κουκλα η Μιλενα..

----------


## thanos75

> Τελειες οπως και ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις καθε φορα!Κουκλα η Μιλενα..


 Και συλλεκτικές εγώ θα πρόσέθετα! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες.θελω να δω σχολια απο 2 κυριους που ειναι απο το νησι............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

ευτυχως που υπαρχουν αυτες οι φωτογραφιες και μας θυμιζουν λιγο τις παλιες καλες εποχες..

----------


## vinman

Μιλένα Παρασκευή 8 Μαίου...απο τις ένδοξες στιγμές που μας χάρισε ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON στη σημερινή όχι και τόσο κολακευτική εικόνα της...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38882

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜILENA περιμενοντας ακομα καλυτερες μερες,ελπιζουμε!

IMG_3561.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ 8ΑΡΙ ΠΡΟΣ 9.ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑΚΙ.Η ΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΟΡΘΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ.
Pict20021219.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Το F/B Μιλένα ετοιμάζεται να δέσει. Λίγα μέτρα το χωρίζουν από τον ντόκο του λιμανιού της Σύρας...
> O170.jpg


Μήπως είναι το λιμάνι της Τήνου φίλε APOLLON?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μήπως είναι το λιμάνι της Τήνου φίλε APOLLON?


Φιλε ΑΡΗ σωστοτατος και παρατηρητικοτατος ειναι το λιμανι της  Τηνου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MILENA το πασχα του 1996 στη μυκονο.Μπορουσα να μην συνειφερω και εγω σε αυτη την βροχη εκλεκτων φωτο του TSS APOLLON?

negative (710).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ben Bruce η συνεισφορα   σου δεκτη και ανεκτιμητη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Μιλενα* με ροτα την Συρα... ειναι μπροστα μας...

O285.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το φτασαμε...

O284.jpg
Η φωτογραφηση εγινε απο το Ναιας ΙΙ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Το φτασαμε...
> 
> O284.jpg
> Η φωτογραφηση εγινε απο το Ναιας ΙΙ.


 ........!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το φτασαμε...
> Η φωτογραφηση εγινε απο το Ναιας ΙΙ.


Ότι και να πούμε με την παλιά του φορεσιά ήταν πολύ ομορφότερο!!! Ευχαριστούμε TSS APOLLON για όλες τις φώτο που ανεβάζεις...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παμε πισω στα  90'S η GA FERRIES ειναι πολυ στα πανω της με τριζατο στολο.Η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON , JAPAN, RENA ,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS, Silver 23 και φυσικα στον αγαπητο μας καπτα Μακη που του ευχομαστε να ειναι παντα  καλα!


negative (711).jpg

----------


## japan

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ BEN Bruce

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αυτη η οπτικη γωνια ληψης ειναι καταπληκτικη, υπεροχη φωτογραφια Ben Bruce!  Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## marsant

Αλλη μια φορα ζωγραφισε ο φιλος Ben Bruce!

----------


## xidianakis

εαν η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ παει στη γραμμη παροναξιας-σαντορινη και η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κανει την γραμμη που εχει τωρα η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, τοτε την Ηρακλειο-Θεσ/νικη θα την αναλαβει η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ??

----------


## marsant

> εαν η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ παει στη γραμμη παροναξιας-σαντορινη και η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κανει την γραμμη που εχει τωρα η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, τοτε την Ηρακλειο-Θεσ/νικη θα την αναλαβει η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ??


Φιλε μου τα εχουμε ξαναπει σχεδον σε ολα τα θεματα των πλοιων της εταιριας.Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα κανει ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.Για το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ δεν υπαρχει κατι σιγουρο οπως και για το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.Θα ξεκαθαρισουν σε λιγες μερες τα πραγματα.

----------


## opelmanos

Η Μιλενάρα το 2003.Οταν έκανε Πειραιά-Σύρο-Τήνο -Μύκονο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45101

----------


## nkr

Ωραιο φωτο Μανο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Mιλενα*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

photo 0017.jpg

----------


## marsant

Οπως παντα καθε φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο..Κεντας στην κυριολεξια.

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε αν εχει βγει ο προγραμμα της μιλενας (...και για τα ανθη μαρινα, μαρινα, δημητρουλα)?

----------


## giannisk88

Μπα ακόμα απο οτι βλέπω.
Τα Νταλιάνα, Μαρίνα, Ροδάνθη έχουν πάρει τις γραμμές τους.
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...romologion.htm
Περιμένουμε τη Μιλένα και την Ανθή Μαρίνα.
Ενα απο τα 2 αυτα θα μπει Θεσσαλονίκη-νησιά-Ηράκλειο σίγουρα..
Τωρα το ποιο θα δείξει.

----------


## xidianakis

> Μπα ακόμα απο οτι βλέπω.
> Τα Νταλιάνα, Μαρίνα, Ροδάνθη έχουν πάρει τις γραμμές τους.
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...romologion.htm
> Περιμένουμε τη Μιλένα και την Ανθή Μαρίνα.
> Ενα απο τα 2 αυτα θα μπει Θεσσαλονίκη-νησιά-Ηράκλειο σίγουρα..
> Τωρα το ποιο θα δείξει.


ενας φιλος μου -οδηγος φορτηγου- που ταξιδευει συνεχεια για κυκλαδες, μου ειπε πως θα μπει η ανθη!.. αλλα ενας ξαδερφος μου απο τη ναξο μου ειπε οτι θα μπει η μιλενα!!... τα σχολια δικα σας!! :Confused: ...... εχω μπερδευτει!!!.. καλο βραδυ:wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> ενας φιλος μου -οδηγος φορτηγου- που ταξιδευει συνεχεια για κυκλαδες, μου ειπε πως θα μπει η ανθη!.. αλλα ενας ξαδερφος μου απο τη ναξο μου ειπε οτι θα μπει η μιλενα!!... τα σχολια δικα σας!!...... εχω μπερδευτει!!!.. καλο βραδυ:wink:


Χαχαχα προτείνω να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα να δουμε ποιος θα πέσει έξω!!! :Very Happy: 
Καλό βράδυ φιλε μου.
Εν αναμονή των αποτελεσμάτων λοιπόν.

----------


## Νικόλας

μια χθεσινή (όχι και τόσο καλή) φώτο  :Very Happy: 
P6260008.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

H ΜΙΛΕΝΑΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Καλοκαίρι του 2004

----------


## Speedkiller

> H ΜΙΛΕΝΑΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Καλοκαίρι του 2004
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46238



Και τo Απτερα στο βάθος:-)!

----------


## naftopoulo

2/7 Στον πειραια περιμενωντας κι αυτη την μοιρα της.....

DSC007280.jpg

DSC007290.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Μιλενα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

009.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ένας φίλος μου είναι λογιστής στον Αγούδημο και μου είπε πως με δυσκολία θα αντέξει η εταιρία μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο...Πραγματικά κρίμα... :Sad:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μετακομισε το Μιλενα απο οτι ειδα προχτες στον Πειραια!Πηγε διπλα στην Ανθη!

----------


## gtogias

Μιλενάρα εν πλω από τον φίλο Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49079

----------


## marsant

Τα λογια περισευουν, η εικονα μιλαει απο μονη της....

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζει κανεις το προγραμμα του πλοιου για φετος?

----------


## diagoras

Το προγραμμα του πλοιου για φετος λεει δεμενο στον Πειραια διπλα στο Ανθη Μαρινα μεχρι τωρα :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ απο το τοτε!

negative (709).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

το Μελινα  στην φωτο του φιλου Ben Bruce απο τις παλιες καλες εποχες!

----------


## sylver23

Μην περνεται και όρκο οτι θα μείνει δεμένο..

*υ.γ tss apollon ποια Μελινα είχες στο μυαλό σου? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως οχι τη μερκουρη!

----------


## diagoras

> Μην περνεται και όρκο οτι θα μείνει δεμένο..
> 
> *υ.γ tss apollon ποια Μελινα είχες στο μυαλό σου?


 Ξερεις τιποτα???

----------


## xidianakis

ακουσα πως σε μερικες μερες πιανει δουλεια η Μιλενα.. τωρα για του που και ποτε αγνωστο. ελπιζω να αληθευει η πληροφορια μου και να μαθουμε συντομα ποια γραμμη θα εχει.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ακουσα πως σε μερικες μερες πιανει δουλεια η Μιλενα.. τωρα για του που και ποτε αγνωστο. ελπιζω να αληθευει η πληροφορια μου και να μαθουμε συντομα ποια γραμμη θα εχει.


Μακάρι να ταξιδέψει φέτος γιατι απο του χρόνου πρέπει να συμπληρώνει 40 ετια αν δεν κάνω λάθος ??

----------


## xidianakis

> Μακάρι να ταξιδέψει φέτος γιατι απο του χρόνου πρέπει να συμπληρώνει 40 ετια αν δεν κάνω λάθος ??


νομιζω πως φετος η μιλενα ειναι 40 χρονων και 41 η νταλιανα..:wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Nομιζω πως και τα δυο ειναι ναυπηγησης 1970 αν κανω λαθος να με διορθωσετε.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πράγματι και τα δύο είναι ναυπηγημένα το 1970, άρα είναι και τα δύο 39 ετών. Του χρόνου θα σαρανταρήσουν!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Δςξαμενισμός της Μελίνας στου Βασιλειάδη με τα original σινιάλα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50084

----------


## xidianakis

> Πράγματι και τα δύο είναι ναυπηγημένα το 1970, άρα είναι και τα δύο 39 ετών. Του χρόνου θα σαρανταρήσουν!!!


ειχα διαβασει περσυ σε ενα περιοδικο (δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ηταν), οτι η νταλιανα με την μιλενα εχουν 1 χρονο διαφορα. περσυ η Νταλιανα ηταν 39 κ η Μιλενα 38.. τωρα δεν ξερω αν ελεγαν την αλη8εια στο αρθρο.....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ειχα διαβασει περσυ σε ενα περιοδικο (δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ηταν), οτι η νταλιανα με την μιλενα εχουν 1 χρονο διαφορα. περσυ η Νταλιανα ηταν 39 κ η Μιλενα 38.. τωρα δεν ξερω αν ελεγαν την αλη8εια στο αρθρο.....


Για το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ δόθηκε η παραγγελία στα τέλη του 1968 με yard number 1143 στα Hayashikane Shipbuilding&Engineering στο Shimoneski κ παραδόθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1970....Παράλληλα χτίζονταν κ το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με yard number 1144 κ το δευτερο νομίζω παραδόθηκε με διαφορα λίγων μηνών..

----------


## xidianakis

> Για το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ δόθηκε η παραγγελία στα τέλη του 1968 με yard number 1143 στα Hayashikane Shipbuilding&Engineering στο Shimoneski κ παραδόθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1970....Παράλληλα χτίζονταν κ το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με yard number 1144 κ το δευτερο νομίζω παραδόθηκε με διαφορα λίγων μηνών..


ευχαριστω για την πληρεστατη ενημερωση αρτεμη..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ευχαριστω για την πληρεστατη ενημερωση αρτεμη..


Τίποτα φιλε xidianaki...εδω είμαστε για να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον πάνω σε αυτα τα θέματα!!

----------


## xidianakis

μια ΜΙΛΕΝΑ απο τα παλιά. Αρτέμη για 'σένα
πηγή: bing.com
Milena_030825-214_b.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> μια ΜΙΛΕΝΑ απο τα παλιά. Αρτέμη για 'σένα
> πηγή: bing.com
> Milena_030825-214_b.jpg


Κούκλα κούκλα η Μιλενάρα μας!!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ Γιαννιώ!!!

----------


## xidianakis

λυπαμαι που θα το αναφερω, αλλα πριν απο λιγο μιλησα με τα κεντρικα της εταιριας και μου ειπαν πως η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ δεν θα ταξιδεψει καθολου φετος... οπως και το ΔΗΜΗΡΟΥΛΑ και η ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.

----------


## xidianakis

καμια προσφατη φωτο απο το πλοιο, εχουν να μας προσθεσουν οι ανταποκριτες μας απο τον πειραια?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :grin:

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον opelmanos. MILENA το 2001 διανυκτερεύει σε ασυνήθιστη θέση.
Pict2001176.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλη μία του 2002 αυτή τη φορά από το φανάρι.
Pict2002077.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μία τρίτη στις 9/2/2002 από το στρογγυλό.
Pict20020209.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου.Κρίμα που δεν έχω τέτοιο πλούσιο υλικό για να σου ανταποδώσω. :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μια άφιξη από Λήμνο τον Ιανουάριο του 2003.
Pict200301.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια άφιξη από Λήμνο τον Ιανουάριο του 2003.
> Pict200301.jpg


Ε ρε εποχές να νοσταλγώ που δεν ήμουν στην ηλικία που είμαι τώρα :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

> Ε ρε εποχές να νοσταλγώ που δεν ήμουν στην ηλικία που είμαι τώρα


αλλες εποχες τοτε!! σιγουρα καλυτερες φιλε opelmanos!! μακαρι να ξαναγυρνουσαμε εκει!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μία νυχτερινή φωτό σε μια από τις διανυκτερεύσεις του στη Μυτιλήνη τον Δεκέμβριο του 2002.
Pict200212.jpg

----------


## crow

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει η συγκεκριμενη φωτο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει να την ξαναδουμε.Ferry Gold καπου στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70!



Η φωτο ειναι απο παλιο γιαπωνεζικο βιβλιο του οποιου τον τιτλο και τον συγραφεα δεν γνωριζω μια και τα τζαπανεζικα δεν τα μιλαω καλα!

----------


## giannisk88

Φοβερη φωτο....
Πολύ όμορφο..

----------


## xidianakis

συμφωνα με αποσπασμα τοπικης εφημεριδας (πριν απο μερικες μερες), το Μιλενα θα δρομολογηθει απο το ηρακλειο για κυκλαδες- πειραια  τρεις (3) φορες την εβδομαδα..

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> συμφωνα με αποσπασμα τοπικης εφημεριδας (πριν απο μερικες μερες), το Μιλενα θα δρομολογηθει απο το ηρακλειο για κυκλαδες- πειραια τρεις (3) φορες την εβδομαδα..


Αντε να δουμε μακαρι να βγεις αλιθινος!! γιατι προς το παρον μονο φιμες ακουμε  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Mιλενα*...Πειραιας 26-6-2009.

DSCN1432.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=crow;253854]Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει η συγκεκριμενη φωτο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει να την ξαναδουμε.Ferry Gold καπου στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70!


Δε βλέπω σωστικές λέμβους ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει η συγκεκριμενη φωτο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει να την ξαναδουμε.Ferry Gold καπου στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70!
> 
> 
> Η φωτο ειναι απο παλιο γιαπωνεζικο βιβλιο του οποιου τον τιτλο και τον συγραφεα δεν γνωριζω μια και τα τζαπανεζικα δεν τα μιλαω καλα!


Aν βλέπω και το προτελευταίο deck έιναι για φόρτωση αυτοκινήτων?:?
3 πατώματα γκαραζ δηλαδή?

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά "καμαρωτή" είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το 2001 παρά τον συννεφιασμένο καιρό.
Pict2001157.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιά "καμαρωτή" είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το 2001 παρά τον συννεφιασμένο καιρό.
> Pict2001157.jpg


Ηταν κούκλα λευκή που τέτοιες εποχές ξανα :Sad: .Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νίκο ευτυχώς που μας υπάρχεις και εσύ και μας ανεβάζεις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και μας γυρίζεις στο παρελθόν  :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Δεν είναι μόνο ότι ήταν κούκλα λευκή, είναι και ότι ίσως να μην την ξαναδούμε :Sad: . Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## nikosnasia

Στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου 1992 φωτογραφημένη από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict021214.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Είχε έρθει στα νιάτα της η Μιλενάρα στο λιμάνι ?Καλά πέφτω απ'τα σύνεφα :shock:Τότε πήγαινα πρώτη δημοτικού.Θυμάσαι μήπως τι δρομολόγιο έκανε τότε?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ 1992 ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Η ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΗ.Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 14/12/2002.

----------


## Νaval22

εμ έτσι εξηγείται νομίζω πως και μια άλλη φωτο με το μυτιλήνη και το ρόδος είχε παραπλανητική ημερομηνία....

----------


## opelmanos

> ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ 1992 ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Η ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΗ.Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 14/12/2002.


E πές το ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΕ λέω και εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Οκτώβριος του 2005 και η κάτασπρη Μιλένα ξεκουράζεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63491

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Ben Bruce που τόσο εκτιμά τη G.A. και τα πλοία της που άλλαξαν τον τρόπο που ταξιδεύουμε σήμερα στο Αιγαίο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι η εποχη που δουλευε ιταλια, σε συνεργασια με την ΕΛΜΕΣ.Αυτο γιατι τοτε δεν ειχε καταργηθει η 35ετια.

----------


## opelmanos

H MIΛΕΝΑΡΑ αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πέρυσι το ΄καλοκαίρι.Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο xidianakis και στον εξαιρετικό nikosnasia σε ανταπόδωση από προηγούμενες αφιερώσεις

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64386

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά ΜΙΛΕΝΑ της 8ης Νοεμβρίου 2003.
Pict20031108.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Μιά ΜΙΛΕΝΑ της 8ης Νοεμβρίου 2003.


 Θα επαναλαβω κατι που εγραψα προ ημερων. Οταν βλεπω ποσταρισμα nikonasia ξερω απο πριν οτι θα δω κατι εξαιρετικο οποτε προετοιμαζομαι.

----------


## Leo

> Θα επαναλαβω κατι που εγραψα προ ημερων. Οταν βλεπω ποσταρισμα nikonasia ξερω απο πριν οτι θα δω κατι εξαιρετικο οποτε προετοιμαζομαι.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.

----------


## xidianakis

σε ευχαριστω Μανο.. η μιλενα στις δοξες της! να υποθεσω οτι εκανε τη γραμμη θεσ/νικη-μυτιληνη... οπως κι αν εχει το θεμα φαινεται το ομορφο σκαρι της!

----------


## nickosps

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες! Σας αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιά ΜΙΛΕΝΑ της 8ης Νοεμβρίου 2003.
> Pict20031108.jpg


ΠΩ ΠΩ!ΤΙ βομβαΡδισμός ήταν αυτός?Από τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες της Μιλενάρας.Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο

----------


## nikosnasia

Σεπτέμβριος 2003.ΜΙΛΕΝΑ σε θέση για Χίο Μυτυιλήνη.
Pict2003038.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σεπτέμβριος 2003.ΜΙΛΕΝΑ σε θέση για Χίο Μυτυιλήνη.
> Pict2003038.jpg


Τα σχόλια περιτά!Η φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της .

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ....αναχώρηση της ομορφιάς απο το Ηράκλειο  το φθινόπωρο του '07...........Πλοία όμορφα τα οποία δεν θα ξανα δούμε να γεννιουνται πλέον!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67511

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67512

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67513

----------


## stratoscy

> ΜΙΛΕΝΑ....αναχώρηση της ομορφιάς απο το Ηράκλειο  το φθινόπωρο του '07...........Πλοία όμορφα τα οποία *δεν θα ξανα δούμε να γεννιουνται πλέον!!!!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67511
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67512
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67513




Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο..Μια απορία για σας που γνωρίζετε περσσότερα από αυτά γιατί  δεν ξανακατασκευάζουν τα ίδια με τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές με τα καινούργια?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

MMMMMMμμμμμμ.....το ερωτημα σου αρκετά καλό.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Καλα, αφήστε λιγο το ερωτημα και ταξιδεψτε μαζι της...
Αφιερωμενη στον Αρτέμη αλλα πιοτερο που???? Στον Μαστροκώστα!!!!

DSC02871.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ Eng......να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MILENA στις 29 ιανουαριου του 2008 με απαγορευτικο στον πειραια


IMG_5847.JPG


Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos και tasos @@@

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μιλένα σε άφιξη της στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68334

----------


## stratoscy

Πανέμορφη η κουκλίτσα μας!Μακάρι να είχα τρόπο να τη δώ έστω και λίγο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> MILENA στις 29 ιανουαριου του 2008 με απαγορευτικο στον πειραια
> 
> 
> IMG_5847.JPG
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos και tasos @@@


Ομορφη νυχτερινη ληψη απο τον Ben Bruce! Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MILENA στον πειραια 


IMG_8940.JPG

Aφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos & tasos @@@

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Μιλενα*... Πειραιας 31-10-2009. 
PHOTO 054.jpg

_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,despo,NaiasII,Tasos@@@_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μετα απο 3 απανωτες αφιερωσεις απο τους φιλους Ben Bruce και T.S.S. Apollon τι να πρωτοπω?Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

*F/B MILENA* ....Μια πρυμάτη φωτογραφία την περασμένη Τετάρτη λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσω για το νησί μου  :Sad: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73116

----------


## xidianakis

> *F/B MILENA* ....Μια πρυμάτη φωτογραφία την περασμένη Τετάρτη λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσω για το νησί μου 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73116


.....καλα... κι αυτο με κλιση ειναι στο ντοκ??

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> .....καλα... κι αυτο με κλιση ειναι στο ντοκ??


μολις αυτο εγραφα

----------


## capten4

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ, ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ 1998....

MILENA 1998.JPG

MILENA 1998 1.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πεθαινω συνονοματε....αδιαβαστους μας εστειλες!!Απο τος ομορφοτερες φωτογραφιες της Μιλεναρας που εχω δει!!! :Very Happy: Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλη μία του 2002.
Pict20021214.jpg

----------


## sparti

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?

----------


## ορφεας

Σύμφωνα με το AIS βρίσκεται στην Λήμνο.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σύμφωνα με το AIS βρίσκεται στην Λήμνο.


ΟΡΙΣΤΕ?????:shock::shock::shock:!!!!Με πόσα μίλια πήγαινε δλδ,ξέρεις και πόσο κόσμο είχε μήπως?????Φίλε sparti στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ είναι το πλοίο δεμένο στο περίφραχτο :Wink: 


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΝΙΚ-ΝΑΣ

----------


## xidianakis

> ΟΡΙΣΤΕ?????:shock::shock::shock:!!!!Με πόσα μίλια πήγαινε δλδ,ξέρεις και πόσο κόσμο είχε μήπως?????Φίλε sparti στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ είναι το πλοίο δεμένο στο περίφραχτο
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΝΙΚ-ΝΑΣ


συγνωμη ρε παιδια? οταν λετε οτι το πλοιο ειναι στη λημνο και στη λεσβο.. εννοειτε οτι ταξιδευει?

----------


## giorgosss

Το πλοίο δεν ταξιδεύει και σίγουρα δεν είναι στη Λήμνο αυτές τις μέρες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Η κουβέντα έγινε σχετικά με το που είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία του φίλου nikosnasia :Razz:

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.
Σκαναρισμένο slide αφιερωμένο σε όσους το ταξίδεψαν και το αγάπησαν
_
milena_.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους στο λιμάνι της Τήνου_

img065.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου._

img064.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα ζωγραφιζεις με εργαλεια το Μιλενα και την ΝΙΚΟΝ

----------


## nikosnasia

Ιανουάριος 2003 Τρεις φάσεις από την άφιξη του από Λήμνο.
Pict2003106.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πυροβολεις αλυπητα nikosnasia,και ενα μπραβο για τις παντα εξαιρετικες φωτο!

----------


## nikosnasia

Καιρός βροχερός
Pict2003104.jpg

Pict2003105.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους Καρολος και Nikosnasia ενος πολυ αγαπητου και πανεμορφου βαποριου. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Καιρός βροχερός
> Pict2003104.jpg
> 
> Pict2003105.jpg


_Απίθανες οι φωτογραφίες σου, να είσαι παντα καλά._

----------


## Stylianos

Εδώ το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ παροπλισμένο στον Πειραιά σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση... :Sad:

----------


## gpap2006

Περιμένει πλέον το τελευταίο ταξίδι που είναι αναπόφευκτο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Περιμένει πλέον το τελευταίο ταξίδι που είναι αναπόφευκτο.


εγω θελω την πινακιδα που γραφει MILENA πανω απο τον καταπελτη..!!
ειναι κριμα πραγματικα!

----------


## gasim

To Mιλένα έξω από το Μανταμάδο, στο δρομολόγιο Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη.
Μάρτιος 2003

First View 12 sm.jpg

αφιερωμένο στον opelmanos.

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

Egw pali re paides 8a h8ela na 3anakanw estw gia mia akoma fora sto milenaki kai na to paw gia kopshmo! 2 xronia apo th zwh mou efaga ekei mesa! ( kai htan oti kalytero)!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

*Μιλένα* στον* Πειραιά 17/11/2007* ..... παίρνοντας πετρέλαια ..όταν ακόμα ταξίδευε 
PB190026.jpg
φώτο του αδελφου μου

----------


## opelmanos

....................................

----------


## harlek

3.8.2010

DSCF4212.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> 3.8.2010
> 
> DSCF4212.JPG


 Nα το λυπάσαι είναι το καημένο :Sad:

----------


## Georgecz3

Σε αυτους που ανεικουνε τωρα τα πλοια, δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον για την κατασταση τους?

----------


## Ergis

> Σε αυτους που ανεικουνε τωρα τα πλοια, δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον για την κατασταση τους?


ποιος ο λογος;;;Ενα "δρομολογιο" του μενει ακομα........

----------


## opelmanos

> ποιος ο λογος;;;Ενα "δρομολογιο" του μενει ακομα........


Aν και είμαι φανατικός ρεαλιστής, με αυτά που έχουν δεί τα μάτια μου τον τελευταίο  καιρό έχω μια επιφύλλαξη στο εκατομύριο,ίσως να έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω και για αυτά τα πλοία :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Georgecz3

> ποιος ο λογος;;;Ενα "δρομολογιο" του μενει ακομα........


Δεν το λεω απο αποψη του "δρομολογιου". Το λεω για να μην εχουμε κανα ευτραπελο ετσι οπως τα χουνε παρατημενα...

Παντως κριμα να βλεπεις βαπορια να βρισκονται σβηστα  σε αυτη την κατασταση. Πολυ κριμα.

----------


## harlek

Ρώτησα χθες συγγενή μου πρώην πρώτο μηχανικό πώς διάολο εξηγείται ότι κάποια παροπλισμένα βαπόρια αρχίζουν και γέρνουν. Μου είπε ότι πιθανότατα υπάρχει εισροή υδάτων, από κάποια ραφή ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο σημείο της γάστρας. Η εισροή κάλλιστα μπορεί να προϋπήρχε κι όσο το πλοίο δούλευε, αλλά αντιμετωπιζόταν άνετα με τη λειτουργία κάποιας αντλίας. Απ' όταν εγκαταλείφθηκε η αντλία προφανώς δε λειτουργεί και το πλοίο μαζεύει νερά αργά αλλά σταθερά.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Δηλαδη το πλοιο μπορει και να βουλιαξει ;;  :Confused:

----------


## xidianakis

> Δηλαδη το πλοιο μπορει και να βουλιαξει ;;


αν καταφερουν να βουλιαξουν πλοιο μεσα στον πειραια, θα το γραψει η ιστορια.
κινδυνος υπαρχει, ομως για να καθεται 2 περιπου ετη και να γερνει τοσο, νομιζω πως δεν ειναι η κυρια αιτια για να αφυπνιστουν καποιοι.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> αν καταφερουν να βουλιαξουν πλοιο μεσα στον πειραια, θα το γραψει η ιστορια.
> κινδυνος υπαρχει, ομως για να καθεται 2 περιπου ετη και να γερνει τοσο, νομιζω πως δεν ειναι η κυρια αιτια για να αφυπνιστουν καποιοι.


 Δικαιο εχεις φιλε μου !!!

----------


## Giannis1996

To AIS edopise to MILENA sti Drapeztona

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Γιαννη. Πολυ καλη παρατηρηση.
Βαζω την εικονα γιατι μαλλον σε λιγο το ιχνος θα χαθει.
Παντως οταν ειδα το μηνυμα σου ειπα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ....
Κι ομως.......

mil.JPG

Λοιπον τι μπορει να συμβαινει.
1) Καποιο πλοιο στη Δραπετσωνα να εβαλε λαθος στοιχεια στη συσκευη και να βγηκε του Μιλενα
2) Σε καποιο πλοιο στη Δραπετσωνα να βρισκεται καποιος που μας κανει πλακα......
3) Να ανοιξε καποιος το AIS στο πλοιο και οι συντεταγμενες να ηταν λαθος αποκλειεται οχι γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι θα ξανανοιξει απλως, αλλα πιθανοτερο θα ηταν να φαινοταν μεσοπελαγα ή πανω στα βουνα και οχι αγκυροβολημενο εκει
4) Καποια συσκευη καποιου πλοιου να χαλασε και να πηραν του Μιλενα μιας και δεν θα το ξαναχρειαστει και να καναν στιγμιαια δοκιμες.
5) ΝΑ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΗΡΕ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## costaser

> Μπραβο Γιαννη. Πολυ καλη παρατηρηση.
> Βαζω την εικονα γιατι μαλλον σε λιγο το ιχνος θα χαθει.
> Παντως οταν ειδα το μηνυμα σου ειπα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ....
> Κι ομως.......
> 
> mil.JPG
> 
> Λοιπον τι μπορει να συμβαινει.
> 1) Καποιο πλοιο στη Δραπετσωνα να εβαλε λαθος στοιχεια στη συσκευη και να βγηκε του Μιλενα
> ...


*Επειδή αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο ais.
Μήπως φένεται η πορεία του πλοίου;
*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Oχι φιλε μου,πατησα εκει που λεει ''πορεια πλοιου'' και δεν εβγαζε τιποτα.

----------


## speedrunner

Το ίχνος του πλοίου δεν φαίνεται, αλλά αν δείτε το ίχνος του ρυμουλκού IFESTOS I φαίνεται ότι έχει πάει μέχρι το σημείο που ήταν το Μιλένα και μετά πήγε στη  Δραπετσώνα στο σημείο που έδωσε στίγμα το AIS του πλοίου. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος απο τον Πειραιά αν το πλοίο έχει μετακινηθεί.

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ζουμαρουμε στο ιχνος βλεπουμε αυτη την εικονα.

milen.JPG

Κατι χαρακτηριστικο που ισως γνωριζουν οι γνωστες ειναι οτι σε ολα τα στιγματα υπρχει κατευθυνση αλλα 0 Knts..........

----------


## opelmanos

Η αγωνία κορυφώνεται ,υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο??Πάντως πολύ ΄θα ήθελα να ήμουν στο λιμάνι στο κόκκινο την ώρα που θα αδειάζει να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες με την ψυχή μου όταν θα κάνουν παρέλαση τα πλοία  και τα ρυμουλκά!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Η αγωνία κορυφώνεται ,υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο??Πάντως πολύ ΄θα ήθελα να ήμουν στο λιμάνι στο κόκκινο την ώρα που θα αδειάζει να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες με την ψυχή μου όταν θα κάνουν παρέλαση τα πλοία  και τα ρυμουλκά!!!


Αυτη τη στιγμη στο ais

----------


## opelmanos

Κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα δεν υπάρχει άλλη δικαιολογία .Το πλοίο είναι στην γνώριμη θέση του έβαλα ένα γνωστό μου και πήγε στο λιμάνι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ότι να'ναι...:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτη τη στιγμη στο ais


 Βρε μπας και έβαλε η Μυρτώ το Αις του Μιλένα ?Η λογική που το λέω είναι οτι στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση βρίσκεται και η Μυρτώ

----------


## sparti

Δικιο εχεις φιλε μου...............

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μιλένα παραμένει ακόμη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αποψινή λήψη γύρω στις εννιά. (σόρρυ για την κακή ποότητα)

SL381298.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο karavofanatikos για την ενημερωση

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Μιλένα παραμένει ακόμη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αποψινή λήψη γύρω στις εννιά. (σόρρυ για την κακή ποότητα)
> 
> SL381298.jpg


 Μια χαρα ειναι.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου, αλλά μια μικρή διόρθωση: πρέπει να είναι από το 2007 και μετά που έγινε το βάψιμο στις αποχρώσεις του μπλε.

----------


## idrohoos

> Το Μιλενα βγαινοντας απο το λιμάνι της Σύρου το 2005, οταν το μέλον φάνταζε ευοιωνο
> Easy cruise life + milena_01.JPG


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Georgecz3, σ΄ευχαριστούμε καί επέτρεψέ μου μία διόρθωση στό όνομα.Είναι τό Νταλιάνα,τό Μιλένα είχε λιγότερα ανοίγματα στόν κάτω εξωτερικό διάδρομο.

----------


## sparti

> Το Μιλενα βγαινοντας απο το λιμάνι της Σύρου το 2005, οταν το μέλον φάνταζε ευοιωνο
> Easy cruise life + milena_01.JPG


 Τ ο 2005 οχι ισως το 2007

----------


## Georgecz3

Εχετε δικαιο και στα 2. Μεταφερω την φωτογραφια στο αναλογο θεμα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όταν ρυμουλκούταν στην Ελευσίνα και οι τελευταίες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης δεν είχαν σβήσει ολοκληρωτικά!
_Καλή Ανάπαυση και σε σένα! Θα ζεις στις όμορφες αναμνήσεις μας!

SL386644.jpg SL386650.jpg SL386654.jpg
Σεπτέμβριος 2011 
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ στις 27-06-2011 όταν ήταν δεμένο στην Ε1. Για όλους τους φίλους τους.

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ 07 27-06-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Μιλένα πριν μας αφήσει για το μεγάλο ταξίδι του.

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ 3-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το χα ταξιδεψει λιγες ωρες μονο,απο Κω για Ροδο και παλι πισω.Αυτο που μου μεινε εντονα ειναι (οπως εχουν αναφερει κ αλλοι παλιοτερα) πως γυρναει πολυ δυσκολα στη μανουβρα.Ισως λογω της επιμηκυνσης που εχει υποστει.
Η φωτο ειναι λιγους μηνες πριν φυγει για παντα.

----------


## idrohoos

Χειμώνας του 1993 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο μέ νοτιά.

1993.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Πιστευω οτι σημερα το αναπολουν τα νησια

----------


## idrohoos

Μέ νοτιά στόν Αγιο κήρυκο,χειμώνας 1993 (συνέχεια μέ τήν προηγούμενη φωτογραφία).


1993 (1).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το  *Milena* πριν απο 24 χρονια! Απο την _Καθημερινη_ της 1ης Σεπτεμβριου 1989.

19890901 Milena Daliana Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μιλένα στις 07/01/2012 όταν είχε κάνει beaching στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

MILENA 07-01-2012.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς θέλουμε να το θυμώμαστε να σκίζει τα νερά του Αιγαίου. Αργά η γρηγορά για μας δέν παίζει ρόλο μόνο ο προωρισμός αλλα και το ταξίδι...


milena.jpg

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς ετσι, γιατί οι διακοπές μας/η διασκέδασή μας ξεκινάνε απο την ώρα που μπαίνουμε στο καράβι !

----------


## idrohoos

Χειμώνας 1993 μέ νοτιά,από Αγιο κήρυκο πρός πειραιά(συνέχεια τών δύο προηγούμενων φωτο).

1993 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία φίλε idrohoos, από αυτές που νομίζεις οτι ακούς τον βοριά και τα κύμματα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θεωρω πως ο φιλος idrohoos ειναι ενα φανταστικος ιστορικος του εξαιρετου νησιου του Ικαρου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MILENA εξω απο τα ψαλιδια στην παρο τον ιουνιο του 1998

17-2-2010 (77).jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τον χειμώνα του 2002.Στην πρώτη φωτο γιά όσους τόν γνώριζαν διακρίνεται καί ο πράκτωρας Πέτρος Λακιός.

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ 2002.jpg ΜΙΛΕΝΑ 2002 (1).jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλά! 
Διακρίνω και χιόνια;

----------


## idrohoos

> Να σαι καλά! 
> Διακρίνω και χιόνια;


Σωστά φίλε sylver23,είχε και χιόνια στό βουνό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μιλένα στην Aliaga στις 07/01/2012. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

MILENA bow 07-01-2012____.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για όποιον δεν το έχει δει, ας παρακολουθήσουμε τα τελευταία λεπτά ζωής του Μιλένα πριν αναπαυτεί αιώνια στις αφιλόξενες ακτές της Τουρκίας! Γεια σου Μιλενάκι! Καλό σου ταξίδι....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38sTDG0d98&list=PL649FF48B435E5ED3

----------


## Takerman

Όταν έκανε Βρινδήσιο - Κεφαλλονιά - Πάτρα.

Αναχώρηση από Ιταλία
milena1.jpg 

Εν πλω
milena2.jpg milena3.jpg milena4.jpg 

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

Άφιξη στη Κεφαλλονιά.

milena6.jpg milena7.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ το 2005 δουλευαν στις διεθνης γραμμες της ιταλιας σε συνεργασια με την ΕΛΜΕΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_1997 MILENA  Piraeus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ  κατω απο το Πασακρωτηρι στην  Τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν και πολλοι δεν τα ηθελαν, βλεποντας αυτην την ομορφη φωτο τα αναπολουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

> _ Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ  κατω απο το Πασακρωτηρι στην  Τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1998
> 
> _LEANDROS.jpg


Και μετά τα ωραία του φίλου μας, ας δούμε μία φωτο του φίλου Selim San που μου είχε στείλει παλαιά με ημερομηνία 18/01/2012. Ελπίζω να ξανά βρω αυτή την επαφή που είχα και να μου στείλει νέο υλικό. Εχθές ξεκίνησα μήπως και κάνω επαφή και με κάποιον από Ινδία. Ίδωμεν τι θα γίνει!!!!!!!!!!!

MILENA 40 18-01-2012.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_D000042ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## aigaion1

Το Μιλένα στον Πειραιά τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80' με τα αρχικά του σινιάλα και τσιμινιέρες. Αυτή είναι η πηγή των φωτογραφιών: http://www.lifo.gr/guide/cultureblog...c-circus/32437


Μιλένα Πειραιάς 1988.jpg541982_Untitled-4_16[1].jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.jpg 30-9-08
ΜΙΛΕΝΑ α.jpg 5-10-08

Η γιαπωνέζα λίγο πριν το τέλος της ενεργού υπηρεσίας.

----------


## alkeos

Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ στα άσπρα (και καλά) του στο Θερμαϊκό, προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης (από σκαναρισμένη φωτο)

30.jpg

----------

